# Ovation Cell Therapy is DA TRUTH!!



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I can't say it enough. If you have purchased your Ovation Cell Therapy you need to run and get it. 

I am currently wearing extensions which I am normally able to keep in for at least 8 weeks. I am currently on week 3 and my extensions are starting to look and feel like they need to come out in about another week. 

My nape area which in the past was short, broken and be-de-bead is now soft and thriving and retaining length. I can actually braid it now!!

I have been using the OCT since Jan 25 and I have nothing but good things to say about it. I love this stuff. I am using this for the long haul and if the accelerated growth keeps coming, I will be back at shoulder length in no time!!


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 18, 2008)

I completely agree.  I thought it was only me but believe it or not, I've only been using it for EXACTLY 1 week and I have a teeny weeny gray hair that sprouted up out of nowhere in my temple area :yikes:  I hardly have any gray, but the few I do, come in the same area.  I also got a relaxer and cellophane color exactly 3 weeks ago today and I had no visible gray.  Today I'm seeing gray.....erplexed.  I don't know what the magic ingredient is in OCT but this sucka works fast.


----------



## sareca (Apr 18, 2008)

nycutiepie said:


> I completely agree.  I thought it was only me but believe it or not, I've only been using it for EXACTLY 1 week and I have a teeny weeny gray hair that sprouted up out of nowhere in my temple area :yikes:  I hardly have any gray, but the few I do, come in the same area.  I also got a relaxer and cellophane color exactly 3 weeks ago today and I had no visible gray.  Today I'm seeing gray.....erplexed.  I don't know what the magic ingredient is in OCT but this sucka works fast.



Over time less and less gray hair will come in. Somehow it makes the hair grow in its original color. I hardly have any gray now (120 days).  



Congrats DSD!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 18, 2008)

I concur.  This stuff is amazing!!!

I'm blessed and so thrilled to have the opportunity to get this product...it is DA TRUTH!!!

Oh, and this thread is definately a 5 star thread!!!!

Congrats, DSD!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 18, 2008)

sareca said:


> Over time less and less gray hair will come in. Somehow it makes the hair grow in its original color. I hardly have any gray now (120 days).
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats DSD!



You are so right, sareca.  My natural color has intensified.  It's like a light/medium brown... i love it!


----------



## yodie (Apr 18, 2008)

This gives me hope ladies.

Today is day three that I've been using OCT.  

My hair needs some serious length.  Can't wait to see what it looks like by the end of the year.

Would you consider using Mega-Tek instead of OCT? Everyone says they're the same product.  OCT is expensive, but if I can save a few bucks with Mega-Tek and get the same results, why not.  

By the way, I love the way OCT smells and makes my hair feel.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm using Mega-Tek. I've got four bottles of it, and I rebuke ya'll trying to lure me over to the OCT. *covers ears, closes eyes, strolls out of thread* Lalalalalalalalalal


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks!

I also love the ease of use. I am a frequent  co-washer anyway so I just replaced my conditioner with the OCT. I have never used a growth aid that was so easy add to my routine and it smells good too!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 18, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm using Mega-Tek. I've got four bottles of it, and I rebuke ya'll trying to lure me over to the OCT. *covers ears, closes eyes, strolls out of thread* Lalalalalalalalalal



You are a mess..... (get it, get it, get it...you know you want to get it, JustKiya)


----------



## growinglong777 (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree, I have only used this one week, visited my stylist on Thursday, and she says your hair seems thicker and your texture seems different, and I didn't tell her why.  I am waiting for the extra growth to kick in!


----------



## yodie (Apr 18, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I also love the ease of use. I am a frequent co-washer anyway so I just replaced my conditioner with the OCT. I have never used a growth aid that was so easy add to my routine and it smells good too!!


 
Would you consider using Mega-Tek or are you sticking with Ovation  because of the results you've seen? 

Do you use Ovation on wet, dry hair or both?

Congrats.  Keep growing!!


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 18, 2008)

sareca said:


> Over time less and less gray hair will come in. Somehow it makes the hair grow in its original color. I hardly have any gray now (120 days).
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats DSD!


 
Thank you!  I was wondering what was going on.  Although, this hair can grow in platinum blond as far as I'm concerned.......just as long as it grows.

DSD - I forgot to congratulate you before and your pic looks great!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 18, 2008)

yodie said:


> This gives me hope ladies.
> 
> Today is day three that I've been using OCT.
> 
> ...


I have considered using the Mega Tek but since I started with the OCT and I only have to buy it about every 10 weeks I don't mind the cost.

The ladies that are using Mega Tek are also getting great results. HHG

edited to add: I use it on wet hair and then rinse out. I use it just as you would doing a co-wash.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 18, 2008)

nycutiepie said:


> Thank you!  I was wondering what was going on.  Although, this hair can grow in platinum blond as far as I'm concerned.......just as long as it grows.
> 
> DSD - I forgot to congratulate you before and your pic looks great!


Awww, Thank you!


----------



## Tallone (Apr 18, 2008)

growinglong777 said:


> I agree, I have only used this one week, visited my stylist on Thursday, and she says your hair seems thicker and your texture seems different, and I didn't tell her why. I am waiting for the extra growth to kick in!


Same thing!! I've actually only been on it since Tuesday but use it everyday. Definitely noticing thickness and some greys popped up WTH??


----------



## january noir (Apr 18, 2008)

I just posted this on the Ovation/Mega-Tek Challenge thread.

I got a touch up last night after 10 1/2 weeks and my hairdresser was amazed.  I have been using Ovation Shampoo, CT & Creme Rinse for 5 weeks and my hair has grown a LOT!  I can't believe it.  I couldn't go to bed last night because I was looking at my hair in the mirror.  UNBELIEVEABLE!


I just ordered another Maximizing System. This will make my 3rd order!

I wash, condition and rinse my hair everyday!  I daily water is helping my hair to grow too.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 18, 2008)

Tallone said:


> Same thing!! I've actually only been on it since Tuesday but use it everyday. Definitely noticing thickness and some greys popped up WTH??



You are not alone....1 gray popped up on my head too


----------



## yodie (Apr 18, 2008)

january noir said:


> I just posted this on the Ovation/Mega-Tek Challenge thread.
> 
> I got a touch up last night after 10 1/2 weeks and my hairdresser was amazed. I have been using Ovation Shampoo, CT & Creme Rinse for 5 weeks and my hair has grown a LOT! I can't believe it. I couldn't go to bed last night because I was looking at my hair in the mirror. UNBELIEVEABLE!
> 
> ...


 
How are the shampoo and cream rinse? I'm considering getting both or at least the cream rinse. 

How do you use the cream rinse in relation to cell therapy?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 18, 2008)

I am so excited for all of you!! I cant wait see us swinging our goals a lot soon than we expected. This time next year everybody should be doing the "swing"!!


----------



## BabyImaStarr (Apr 18, 2008)

I have never actually looked at one of these OCT threads. I actually thought it was some kind of vitamin. erplexed I am interested now.


----------



## january noir (Apr 18, 2008)

yodie said:


> How are the shampoo and cream rinse? I'm considering getting both or at least the cream rinse.
> 
> How do you use the cream rinse in relation to cell therapy?


 
I follow the directions on the bottle.

I shampoo with the _Color Therapy_ and then condition with the _Cell Therapy_ for as little as 10 minutes to a max of 2 hours.  I rinse with water and then apply the _Creme Rinse_.   I make sure that I apply all products to the scalp and the full length of hair.  The _Creme Rinse_ is to die for!  

I was able to stretch to 10 1/2 weeks using this.  Normally I have to get a touch up at 7 weeks.

I LOVE these product.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 18, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> I am so excited for all of you!! I cant wait see us swinging our goals a lot soon than we expected. This time next year everybody should be doing the "swing"!!



Yes, indeed!!!

I'm gonna be swinging my hair....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 18, 2008)

january noir said:


> I follow the directions on the bottle.
> 
> I shampoo with the _Color Therapy_ and then condition with the _Cell Therapy_ for as little as 10 minutes to a max of 2 hours.  I rinse with water and then apply the _Creme Rinse_.   I make sure that I apply all products to the scalp and the full length of hair.  The _Creme Rinse_ is to die for!
> 
> ...



I LOVE it too


----------



## Coffee (Apr 18, 2008)

Ditto here! I'm not due for a relaxer until May 17th and I have so much new growth, I really don't know if I can wait that long!!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 18, 2008)

Why did I come in here???!!! 

I've been avoiding these Ovation threads like the plague, but curiosity got the best of me *sigh*

So how much is the system? Is it a poo, con and rinse, or is there more? Where are you guys getting it?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 18, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Why did I come in here???!!!
> 
> I've been avoiding these Ovation threads like the plague, but curiosity got the best of me *sigh*
> 
> So how much is the system? Is it a poo, con and rinse, or is there more? Where are you guys getting it?



www.ovationhair.com

They have a 3 part system with the shampoo, cell therapy and cream rinse.

I use the cell therapy and creame rinse.

You better get you some. You will be glad you did!!


----------



## yodie (Apr 18, 2008)

january noir said:


> I follow the directions on the bottle.
> 
> I shampoo with the _Color Therapy_ and then condition with the _Cell Therapy_ for as little as 10 minutes to a max of 2 hours. I rinse with water and then apply the _Creme Rinse_. I make sure that I apply all products to the scalp and the full length of hair. The _Creme Rinse_ is to die for!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you. I'm gonna try the small size.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 18, 2008)

yodie said:


> Thank you. I'm gonna try the small size.



I have the small size...had to get the larger one because I know its not enough.  If you do get the smaller size, mix it with the MegaTek to stretch it out.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 18, 2008)

Coffee said:


> Ditto here! I'm not due for a relaxer until May 17th and I have so much new growth, I really don't know if I can wait that long!!


 
Coffee - How often are you using it and are you using it as a leave-in? Also, how long has it been for you? TIA


----------



## 1QTPie (Apr 18, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Why did I come in here???!!!
> 
> I've been avoiding these Ovation threads like the plague, but curiosity got the best of me *sigh*
> 
> So how much is the system? Is it a poo, con and rinse, or is there more? Where are you guys getting it?



Me too.   In fact I'm over here like   "i need proof" just so I can stop myself from ordering it.


----------



## PittiPat (Apr 18, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm using Mega-Tek. I've got four bottles of it, and I rebuke ya'll trying to lure me over to the OCT. *covers ears, closes eyes, strolls out of thread* Lalalalalalalalalal


 
 Girl, you're stronger than me. I caved and went ahead and ordered the OCT, too. I know that I'm probably wasting money because Mega-Tek does the same thing, but my mind just wouldn't let me rest until I had both. I tell ya, I'm weak.   I'm gonna be crying for that money next week.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 18, 2008)

1QTPie said:


> Me too. In fact I'm over here like  "i need proof" just so I can stop myself from ordering it.


 
Trust us........it works but the company has a 100% money back guarantee if you're dissatisfied.


----------



## Coffee (Apr 18, 2008)

nycutiepie said:


> Coffee - How often are you using it and are you using it as a leave-in? Also, how long has it been for you? TIA


 

I've been using it since the 2nd week in March. I did notice some growth towards the end of March, but my hair seemed to really take off during the month of April. It's going to be difficult for me to go another 4 weeks before getting a relaxererplexed. I use it 2 x per week and I use it as a leave in after washing and conditioning my hair


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm stuck in the PJ zone. How would this help my newly natural hair?


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## MissLawyerLady (Apr 18, 2008)

PittiPat said:


> Girl, you're stronger than me. I caved and went ahead and ordered the OCT, too. I know that I'm probably wasting money because Mega-Tek does the same thing, but my mind just wouldn't let me rest until I had both. I tell ya, I'm weak.  I'm gonna be crying for that money next week.


 
Shoot, y'all are killin' me.....I better get some now before they (the OCT/Eqyss) people figure out that it really does work.... and try to raise the prices!!! 

Oh by the way, my dog told me to tell y'all to quit using up all the Mega-Tek!  That's her thing.  She was singing, "You know it's hard out here for a pup, when they using all the Mega-Tek up!"


----------



## Golden (Apr 18, 2008)

No! why did I go in here? erplexed I've been really good at avoiding the mega/oct challenge too 
Now I have to figure out how I'm going to ship it here


----------



## KPH (Apr 18, 2008)

cieramichele said:


>


 

I understand how you feel and what you mean about a camera but I use OCT too and believe ME, IT WORKS.  I posted in another thread about the thin area in my crown and now babygirl, IT IS THIN NO MOREl.  I'll be getting a camera for my b-day in a couple of week and I can't wait to give you picturesl.  My hair is HEALTHY, HEALTHY, HEALTHY!!!!  I was hesitant as a mug but  I ordered it.


----------



## yodie (Apr 18, 2008)

can we work on a 20% - 30% discount for LHCF users?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 18, 2008)

cieramichele said:


>


Ha, ha, ha, I have pics in the challenge thread. Would you like for me to post them here too??


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 18, 2008)

KPH said:


> I understand how you feel and what you mean about a camera but I use OCT too and believe ME, IT WORKS.  I posted in another thread about the thin area in my crown and now babygirl, IT IS THIN NO MOREl.  I'll be getting a camera for my b-day in a couple of week and I can't wait to give you picturesl.  My hair is HEALTHY, HEALTHY, HEALTHY!!!!  I was hesitant as a mug but  I ordered it.




stop it! youre pressuring me 

lol


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 18, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Ha, ha, ha, I have pics in the challenge thread. Would you like for me to post them here too??



Sure or post the link.
Sorry to be such a skeptic about it but...im trying NOT to buy it...so hard


----------



## CocoBunny (Apr 18, 2008)

Do you ladies use other products in addtion to OCT? Or is this it? Do you still seal, baggy etc. Can I use it in addtion to Boudless Tresses or MTG?

Tanks in advance for helping a newbie find her way to healthy, lenthy hair.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 18, 2008)

CocoBunny said:


> Do you ladies use other products in addtion to OCT? Or is this it? Do you still seal, baggy etc. Can I use it in addtion to Boudless Tresses or MTG?
> 
> Tanks in advance for helping a newbie find her way to healthy, lenthy hair.


I only use OCT. No other products, no vits just the cell therapy. My hair is currently in a weave.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 18, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Sure or post the link.
> Sorry to be such a skeptic about it but...im trying NOT to buy it...so hard


Oh I do understand.

Here ya go:



dontspeakdefeat said:


> Awww. Thank you. I do have some pics in my fotki but i will post them here too.
> 
> 
> Keep looking out for updates im probably going to update about every ten weeks or so. I am getting ready to start wearing extensions again. This short hair done got on my last nerve. lol
> ...



...and more



JLove74 said:


> Here are progress pics. I'm using OCT and I also take Alta Silica and PhytoSpecific Cap'Energy pills. I was very skeptical at first, but I'm a believer. My hair feels really good, I love the smell and I think it's a keeper
> 
> *last cut (mini-BC) February 4th*
> 
> ...



and more...



JustKiya said:


> Okay, ya'll.
> 
> I'm a believer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miosy (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmmmm, I might cave in but does it really give you gray hair??????


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 18, 2008)

OMFG! Girl the results are just...wooo lord.

Im amazed. Thanks for getting this posted for me!

Time to go spend big money.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 18, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm using Mega-Tek. I've got four bottles of it, *and I rebuke ya'll trying to lure me over to the O*CT. *covers ears, closes eyes, strolls out of thread* Lalalalalalalalalal




I know! Every time I see a new thread or comment on it, I get closer and closer to making a purchase.


----------



## RZILYNT (Apr 18, 2008)

Miosy said:


> Hmmmm, I might cave in but does it really give you gray hair??????


 
No I have not  experienced more  gray, I do have a lot.....but I will tell you that the poo keeps my gray (silver). I have had no need to use a hair rinse to brighten my gray hair any longer.

RZ~


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 18, 2008)

Since Im on a wash for growth challenge, I will wash with this everyday when I get it.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 18, 2008)

Miosy said:


> Hmmmm, I might cave in but does it really give you gray hair??????


I don't think it does. According to the testimonials, it actually makes your hair grow back in it's natural hair color but that is after regular usage. I think the ladies were just saying that their grey was coming in faster because of the accelerated hair growth. 

You need to get you some!! Quick!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 18, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> OMFG! Girl the results are just...wooo lord.
> 
> Im amazed. Thanks for getting this posted for me!
> 
> Time to go spend big money.


It is worth it. Trust me!!


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 18, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> It is worth it. Trust me!!



thanks boot.

[goes to site]


----------



## Miosy (Apr 18, 2008)

DSD, how exactly do you use OTC?  I have a weave right  now.

Thanks


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 18, 2008)

The braid I had in the back of my head wiggled out first cause it started out so short but guess what? I braided that puppy back up and it was a lot easier this time. My nape area grows at half the speed of the rest of my hair. I don't know why it just does. I would say about 1/4 inch a month. I takes much longer to see any length there.....but using the OCT has given me some awesome results back there like no other product I have used. I have been using OCT about 11 weeks. Check out the pics.

The first pic was taken around January 28th. I had just started using the OCT.






The second pic was taken April 17.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 18, 2008)

Miosy said:


> DSD, how exactly do you use OTC?  I have a weave right  now.
> 
> Thanks


I wet my hair in the shower. I use an applicator bottle and add about 1 1/2 tablespoons of OCT in the bottle. I put around 4 ounces of water in and shake it up. I use the bottle to get all in between my braids. I massage for a few seconds and leave it on for the duration of my shower and rinse. It's that simple. I do not use any other growth aids. It's just me and the OCT!!


----------



## Miosy (Apr 18, 2008)

Do you apply it daily and rinse daily?  I'm almost convinced


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 18, 2008)

Looking at the pics, everyone is having great progress! Testimonials definitely help with a purchase decision.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 18, 2008)

Miosy said:


> Do you apply it daily and rinse daily?  I'm almost convinced


I only use it 2-3 times a week. They say the more you use it the faster the results. I do apply and rinse when I do use it.

Go ahead and give it a try.  oke: You will not be disappointed. You can throw all your other growth aids away. If you are using this you need no other.


----------



## Miosy (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, I'm sold.  I guess I will see the results when  I take my weave off 
Thanks!!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 18, 2008)

Miosy said:


> Well, I'm sold.  I guess I will see the results when  I take my weave off
> Thanks!!!!


Great!! You will be glad you did!


----------



## chicago1975 (Apr 18, 2008)

Do you have to order the entire system to get results? I mean can you just buy the therapy and creme rinse? Oh I really want to buy


----------



## KPH (Apr 18, 2008)

u can buy indivudals.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 18, 2008)

I looked through the mega thread but there weren't many pics with the Mega Tek results not OCT. I am still in school and the OCT is more than I spend on hair products in a semester and really isn't in my budget. Any mega tek testimonies would be greatly appreciated


----------



## kellylinn77 (Apr 18, 2008)

Okay....so basically what your saying is, I need to leave the the MTG, BT, MN, Cayenne pepper and all the other smelly concoctions that I have alone and jump on this  I'm tellin' you just when I thought I was doin good....Oh well, I don't have any children so no college fund to worry about


----------



## Avyn (Apr 18, 2008)

more pics please, or mega tekkers post.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 18, 2008)

Where do I get ths stuff???


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well i think im sold on this.  I was definetly trying to hold back because i have so so many products.  But i think i'll go ahead and get it and make this my last product for a very long time.  Thanks for the pics.  I'm gettin the OCT since i havent seen any success stories with Mega Tek(even though its the same)

Do you have to rinse the cream out or can you keep it in??


----------



## kelkel (Apr 18, 2008)

I have been looking for a new conditioner......ah what the heck..... I will get it....

quick question.... are any of you ladies using the Creme Rinse as a deep conditioner --- do you think it will mess up the results by sitting under a dryer?


----------



## Lita (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi,I'am Growing Out A Perm Is It Safe for Two Textures. Also,Can You Use The Rinse As A Leave In. Thanks.HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 18, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> I only use it 2-3 times a week. They say the more you use it the faster the results. I do apply and rinse when I do use it.
> 
> Go ahead and give it a try. oke: You will not be disappointed. You can throw all your other growth aids away. If you are using this you need no other.


Do you own stock in this company?? LOL !!! I am super tempted and horrified at the same time. I said I wouldn't be sucked into purchasing any more products...and what I have now is working so well.... Ya'll killin me!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 18, 2008)

bluediamond0829 said:


> Well i think im sold on this. I was definetly trying to hold back because i have so so many products. But i think i'll go ahead and get it and make this my last product for a very long time. Thanks for the pics. I'm gettin the OCT since i havent seen any success stories with Mega Tek(even though its the same)
> 
> Do you have to rinse the cream out or can you keep it in??


Ya'll folding like a deck of cards in this thread...help me please Lawd!!!


----------



## yodie (Apr 18, 2008)

bluediamond0829 said:


> Well i think im sold on this. I was definetly trying to hold back because i have so so many products. But i think i'll go ahead and get it and make this my last product for a very long time. Thanks for the pics. I'm gettin the OCT since i havent seen any success stories with Mega Tek(even though its the same)
> 
> Do you have to rinse the cream out or can you keep it in??


 
This is the same thing I thought.  I know they're out there, but I hear many more success stories with Ovation.  That's waht made me bite the bullet and order the Cell Therapy.  

I plan on ordering the cream rinse next month.


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 18, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Do you own stock in this company?? LOL !!! I am super tempted and horrified at the same time. I said I wouldn't be sucked into purchasing any more products...and what I have now is working so well.... Ya'll killin me!!!



what are you using/doing now because 1.25 in/month is awesome!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 18, 2008)

*Are there any naturals out there using the OCT products? How do you work them in you regimine?  Daily Co-washers are you using this product....please post your regimine...*


----------



## yodie (Apr 18, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> *Are there any naturals out there using the OCT products? How do you work them in you regimine? Daily Co-washers are you using this product....please post your regimine...*


 
I'm natural.  Today is day three for me.  I'm wearing a half wig, so I apply to my scalp and leave in.  No itchies or problems, but I'm wearing a half wig.  

I apply daily and will continue to do so for the remainder of the year.  

Maybe it's me, but my nape already feels thicker.


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 18, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> what are you using/doing now because 1.25 in/month is awesome!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 18, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> what are you using/doing now because 1.25 in/month is awesome!


I'm taking mega doses of Silica and Biotin, and Shen Mins religiously!!  MSM too...

I'm doing scalp massages with essential oils daily, co-washing every other day...doing lots of cardio...that pushed me over the top this past month... 
I am also using one of the LHCF member's shea butter/sulfer temple balm, my hairline is beautiful...DSD knows I was having some serious hair issues last year.  So it's a combo of things, silica has been the magic bullet for me though!!!

ETA - a really cool side effect....perfect finger nails!! I have never had a natural set of perfect 10 nails before in my life. I have to file these things down weekly because I don't want them to be longer..


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 18, 2008)

cieramichele said:


>


I know, it's highly unusal .... I have a witness, my son is helping me measure my twists each month, I'm writing the amounts down in my journal, and I will start taking pictures at my measure time also.  

This past month was off the chart, that's why I put the result it in my siggy... I have been getting about 1/2 to 3/4 inches for the past two months....I did a big chop in December so it's easy to measure and see the growth... I'm using a ruler to measure.


----------



## tnorenberg (Apr 18, 2008)

I have avoided this thread..but I am slowly :assimilat  I mean, quickly, being sucked in..ok I'm sold. Where do I sign up


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks for the info atl.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Apr 18, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy this?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 18, 2008)

yodie said:


> I'm natural. Today is day three for me. I'm wearing a half wig, so I apply to my scalp and leave in. No itchies or problems, but I'm wearing a half wig.
> 
> I apply daily and will continue to do so for the remainder of the year.
> 
> Maybe it's me, but my nape already feels thicker.


Are you using all three products?

Is everyone using the entire system...in my speed reading, I only remember seeing the cream rinse being used.... Sounds like it would be benefical to use the entire system.

I'm not using shampoo often....how do you rate the shampoo?  Does it contain SLS's


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Ya'll folding like a deck of cards in this thread...help me please Lawd!!!



LOL girl i was trying hard to say no, no more products.  But i just couldnt do it.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Are you using all three products?
> 
> Is everyone using the entire system...in my speed reading, I only remember seeing the cream rinse being used.... Sounds like it would be benefical to use the entire system.
> 
> I'm not using shampoo often....how do you rate the shampoo? Does it contain SLS's


 
ATL - It's not the cream rinse that gives the growth, it's the Ovation Cell Therapy (OCT).  The 3 part system is Color Therapy Shampoo, Ovation Cell Therapy (magic potion) and then the Cream Rinse.  Most people, myself included, are only using the OCT.  I use my regular shampoos and conditioners but use the OCT as an additional conditioner and then as a scalp leave-in.  I know everyone is skeptical because of the price but IT WORKS!  I have used and still have VAST quantities of MTG, MN, BT and Gro-Aut and please believe.......this stuff takes the cake hands down .  It has only been 1 week for me and I already see results.  It is the only growth aid I am using other than my supplements, which I've been taking for eons.  OCT works with da quickness.  I got growth with MTG but this works faster than anything else and it smells very nice.  I am soooooooo happy because this is going to be my final growth aid.  I think LHCF found the "Holy Grail" this time!


----------



## ebonylocs (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Is everyone using the entire system...in my speed reading, I only remember seeing the cream rinse being used.... Sounds like it would be benefical to use the entire system.



No, the main thing being used is the Cell Therapy. That's what contains all the amino acids and rejuvenates the cells etc. The Shampoo is Colour Therapy, and the Creme Rinse is for moisture, cuticle smoothing and flexibility to prevent breakage.

Anybody got results using the Cell Therapy *only* and not the shampoo or Creme Rinse? Please post pics. 

Chanting LHCF DISCOUNT!!! LHCF DISCOUNT!!!! It's only fair - this is mega-publicity for them and ladies are here giving them glowing endorsements. People usually get paid for that - a discount in lieu would be quite appropriate.


----------



## yodie (Apr 19, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> No, the main thing being used is the Cell Therapy. That's what contains all the amino acids and rejuvenates the cells etc. The Shampoo is Colour Therapy, and the Creme Rinse is for moisture, cuticle smoothing and flexibility to prevent breakage.
> 
> Anybody got results using the Cell Therapy *only* and not the shampoo or Creme Rinse? Please post pics.
> 
> Chanting LHCF DISCOUNT!!! LHCF DISCOUNT!!!! It's only fair - this is mega-publicity for them and ladies are here giving them glowing endorsements. People usually get paid for that - a discount in lieu would be quite appropriate.


 
I agree, a discount should be requested.


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (Apr 19, 2008)

*Me too. 

I just Googled it and realized that it's some $50 poo.  Imma hold out for now.*




BabyImaStarr said:


> I have never actually looked at one of these OCT threads._ I actually thought it was some kind of vitamin_. erplexed I am interested now.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 19, 2008)

Just in case you'all were unaware, there is a discount. It is 10% off for LHCF people. When you check out it will ask where you heard about them. Click other, then it will pop up LHCF, and make sure to click that. I love discounts!  I just ordered the product.


----------



## Mynappturalme (Apr 19, 2008)

Ordering mine now at 1:31am.  I'm getting 2 sets for me and my two girls.  

Did any of you see this video?

www.fox6.com/content/sandiegoliving/detail.aspx?content_id=ba7c511d-185b-4f7e-a7d3-f42f390... 
*· *


----------



## Mynappturalme (Apr 19, 2008)

The video shows the owners talking about the product.  They say it will becoming to stores soon.


----------



## january noir (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Are you using all three products?
> 
> Is everyone using the entire system...in my speed reading, I only remember seeing the cream rinse being used.... Sounds like it would be benefical to use the entire system.
> 
> I'm not using shampoo often....how do you rate the shampoo? Does it contain SLS's


 
I use all 3 Ovation products; the shampoo 4x week and the Cell Therapy & Creme Rinse every single day.  I don't see SLS in the ingredients on my bottle.

I don't have pics but I have been using this product for 5 weeks.  I got a touch up 2 nights ago (first time being able to stretch for 10 1/2 weeks without major breakage) and I gained 1-2 inches in the back and 1/2 inch in the front and sides where I couldn't get it to budge in almost 2 years.
I almost cried when I looked in the mirror after getting my hair done.  My hair looked beautiful for the first time since I joined LHCF. 

My hair suffers from breakage issues and this product smooths your hair cuticle like silk therefore allowing the hair to have a longer growth period without breakage.   I really really recommend using all three product.  They work in concert with each other.  Please go to the site and read what each one does; and they deliver.  They really could charge more if they wanted.  It works.

It is amazing and even my hairdresser was _very_ impressed.  He said, "send me that website link please."    This product is truly the TRUTH!

Thank God.


----------



## yodie (Apr 19, 2008)

Congrats. 

You don't see an SLS on the shampoo bottle? if not, I'll buy it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

january noir said:


> I use all 3 Ovation products; the shampoo 4x week and the Cell Therapy & Creme Rinse every single day. I don't see SLS in the ingredients on my bottle.
> 
> I don't have pics but I have been using this product for 5 weeks. I got a touch up 2 nights ago (first time being able to stretch for 10 1/2 weeks without major breakage) and I gained 1-2 inches in the back and 1/2 inch in the front and sides where I couldn't get it to budge in almost 2 years.
> I almost cried when I looked in the mirror after getting my hair done. My hair looked beautiful for the first time since I joined LHCF.
> ...


Girl you have sold me. Now what am I going to do with these other 50-11 products that I have?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

nycutiepie said:


> ATL - It's not the cream rinse that gives the growth, it's the Ovation Cell Therapy (OCT). The 3 part system is Color Therapy Shampoo, Ovation Cell Therapy (magic potion) and then the Cream Rinse. Most people, myself included, are only using the OCT. I use my regular shampoos and conditioners but use the OCT as an additional conditioner and then as a scalp leave-in. I know everyone is skeptical because of the price but IT WORKS! I have used and still have VAST quantities of MTG, MN, BT and Gro-Aut and please believe.......this stuff takes the cake hands down . It has only been 1 week for me and I already see results. It is the only growth aid I am using other than my supplements, which I've been taking for eons. OCT works with da quickness. I got growth with MTG but this works faster than anything else and it smells very nice. I am soooooooo happy because this is going to be my final growth aid. I think LHCF found the "Holy Grail" this time!


 
Thank you for that very clear testamony...I guess I'll be over in the trade section of LHCF trying to sell some stuff, or having a yard sale because I need to unload some products!

ETA: I will always stay true to my shea butter however... For naturals I'm sure we still need to add daily mositure while using this product...correct?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> No, the main thing being used is the Cell Therapy. That's what contains all the amino acids and rejuvenates the cells etc. The Shampoo is Colour Therapy, and the Creme Rinse is for moisture, cuticle smoothing and flexibility to prevent breakage.
> 
> Anybody got results using the Cell Therapy *only* and not the shampoo or Creme Rinse? Please post pics.
> 
> Chanting LHCF DISCOUNT!!! LHCF DISCOUNT!!!! It's only fair - this is mega-publicity for them and ladies are here giving them glowing endorsements. People usually get paid for that - a discount in lieu would be quite appropriate.


I say go for it, they have the best marketing team right here!!


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 19, 2008)

*Hey Ladies*

For all of those w/ questions regarding both OCT & Mega-Tek, please read the official OCT/Mega-Tek Challenge thread..all of your questions shoud be answered such as:

*"Where do I order this?" *


*"Does anyone have progress pics using Mega-Tek as well as OCT?"* etc

I am using Mega-Tek and when comparing the ingredients, they are essentailly the same, in fact the cheaper Mega-Tek actually has more of the key "protein" ingredients...Also, member, *JustKiya* has posted her 1 month progress pics using Mega-Tek..

Please check out the challenge thread before making your decision..I would hate for anyone to feel pressured into buying the more expensive OCT b/c they do not have enough info on Mega-Tek...I think they are both wonderful products....

Official challenge Thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=204301


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 19, 2008)

Right I've tried Mega-Tek cell Rebuilder, the Rejuvenator and will try the OCT to see if I notice a difference. Then pick one and stick to it.

I notice though even though the ingredients are the same the Rejuventor (now discontinued) isn't as dry feeling as the Rebuilder.

With this stuff I'm looking to get by hair like this big


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Girl you have sold me. Now what am I going to do with these other 50-11 products that I have?



Im seriously thinking about giving them all away when I get my O.
Im a PJ but I LONG to narrow down my products.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> thanks for the info atl.


No problem, <disclaimer> my past month's results are not typical....

I was on a "everyday do something to make your hair grow" tangent for the past 2 months, I even forced myself to start exercising every day...so I was very pleased and surprised with the difference the combination of things together made!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Im seriously thinking about giving them all away when I get my O.
> Im a PJ but I LONG to narrow down my products.


I'm right there with you...btw great blog!! I added some comments JJGotLegs...I'll be checking you out over there ... good info!


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

Someone please help my confusion.

I really want to get OCT & the creme rinse but...

sigh...

I just dont know.

maybe MT & creme rinse instead?


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm right there with you...btw great blog!! I added some comments JJGotLegs...I'll be checking you out over there ... good info!



Thanks boot! 

Ive been meaning to blog more lately but ive just been lazy.
Check back in a few days

Im new and i need to design and get my site together.


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> No problem, <disclaimer> my past month's results are not typical....
> 
> I was on a "everyday do something to make your hair grow" tangent for the past 2 months, I even forced myself to start exercising every day...so I was very pleased and surprised with the difference the combination of things together made!



Weird, ive just thrown myself into the same boat. Im in my wash for growth challenge and im trying to do cardio everyday.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> Right I've tried Mega-Tek cell Rebuilder, the Rejuvenator and will try the OCT to see if I notice a difference. Then pick one and stick to it.
> 
> I notice though even though the ingredients are the same the Rejuventor (now discontinued) isn't as dry feeling as the Rebuilder.
> 
> With this stuff I'm looking to get by hair like this big


 
Now that's hawt chile, you don't have far to go to get to your goal...



cieramichele said:


> Someone please help my confusion.
> 
> I really want to get OCT & the creme rinse but...
> 
> ...


Personally since I don't like confusion.  When I go for it, I am going to get the 3 OCT products first.  I'll work with that for a good while, when it comes time to replace, I'll investigate the MegaTek <sp?>  That way I will have my own frame of reference to do a comparison.


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Apr 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Someone please help my confusion.
> 
> I really want to get OCT & the creme rinse but...
> 
> ...


 
Cieramichele, if you're going to buy anything, make it the CELL THERAPY.  Thats the main magic ingredient behind all the growth.

My hair dresser was like "Oh Lord!" when she saw how much my hair had thickened up using this stuff.  Now I can really see the growth...this stuff is a definate keeper for me.  I am a BELIEVER!  

BTW, I am using the whole system right now, but I think the Eyqess shampoo and the Ovation shampoo have all the same ingredients...which is why I'll buy the cheaper Eyqess version next time around.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Weird, ive just thrown myself into the same boat. Im in my wash for growth challenge and im trying to do cardio everyday.


I forgot to mention I am also wearing protective styling. I wear a lace front wig every day to work and out, see the avi (I use bobie pins, and a swoop bang, looks great)  ...

I wash my hair, condition, twist and hide it...I plan to do this until mid summer, then see where I end up...I'll make a decision from there.  I am enjoying this because I wear the glamourous styles to work and out and I am able to work out, and care for my hair without the damage of daily wear.  I will do this until I can make a nice ponytail so that I can then wear other protective styles...


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 19, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> *Hey Ladies*
> 
> For all of those w/ questions regarding both OCT & Mega-Tek, please read the official OCT/Mega-Tek Challenge thread..all of your questions shoud be answered such as:
> 
> ...


 
*BUMP.....BUMP*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> *BUMP.....BUMP*


Does MegaTek have the same cream rinse too?


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I forgot to mention I am also wearing protective styling. I wear a lace front wig every day to work and out, see the avi (I use bobie pins, and a swoop bang, looks great)  ...
> 
> I wash my hair, condition, twist and hide it...I plan to do this until mid summer, then see where I end up...I'll make a decision from there.  I am enjoying this because I wear the glamourous styles to work and out and I am able to work out, and care for my hair without the damage of daily wear.  I will do this until I can make a nice ponytail so that I can then wear other protective styles...



The only protective styling im doing is bunning so far.
I want to get one of those head wrap things that tied and make a ball in the back. Know what i mean?


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

WomanlyCharm said:


> Cieramichele, if you're going to buy anything, make it the CELL THERAPY.  Thats the main magic ingredient behind all the growth.
> 
> My hair dresser was like "Oh Lord!" when she saw how much my hair had thickened up using this stuff.  Now I can really see the growth...this stuff is a definate keeper for me.  I am a BELIEVER!
> 
> BTW, I am using the whole system right now, but I think the Eyqess shampoo and the Ovation shampoo have all the same ingredients...which is why I'll buy the cheaper Eyqess version next time around.




Thank you mam.
We have a comparison with the OTC and mega-tek. Any one care to make a ingredient comparison with the shampoos?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Someone please help my confusion.
> 
> I really want to get OCT & the creme rinse but...
> 
> ...


You don't have to use the cream rinse to get the results. You can use your regular conditioner if you like. The results come from the OCT by itself.


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Does MegaTek have the same cream rinse too?


 

No it's just one product for fast growth & thickness....

In the official OCT/Mega-Tek thread some people posted e-mails that they received from the manufacturer which basically states that *EQYSS created OCT due to the fact that some customers were uneasy about Mega-Tek being marketed for horses (even though the Mega-Tek bottle cleary states: "Safe for Human Use..Safe for Pets")...so they created the "human line" of products and amped up the price...they also admited that Mega-Tek and the key product in the OCT line is essentially the same thing*

Now OCT does have a whole line of products, so if you want to purchase the shampoo, the growth condioner and the cream rinse, you can, but only the Cell Therapy conditioner is neccessary for growth & thickness..just like the Mega-Tek Rebuilder


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> You don't have to use the cream rinse to get the results. You can use your regular conditioner if you like. The results come from the OCT by itself.



I think the thing that got me was the cuticle smoothing part. I guess I'll just try some other smoothing conditioner.  Ive loved sleek look in the past.  I really need to get a conditioner with no cones & crap but can smooth the hair just as well with a high gloss.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 19, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> No it's just one product for fast growth & thickness....
> 
> In the official OCT/Mega-Tek thread some people posted e-mails that they received from the manufacturer which basically states that *EQYSS created OCT due to the fact that some customers were uneasy about Mega-Tek being marketed for horses (even though the Mega-Tek bottle cleary states: "Safe for Human Use..Safe for Pets")...so they created the "human line" of products and amped up the price...they also admited that Mega-Tek and the key product in the OCT line is essentially the same thing*
> 
> Now OCT does have a whole line of products, so if you want to purchase the shampoo, the growth condioner and the cream rinse, you can, but only the Cell Therapy conditioner is neccessary for growth & thickness..just like the Mega-Tek Rebuilder


I think I am going to get the MegaTek. I'll have to put it in a different bottle...I can see my bf now: "WTH is this stuff in the shower for horses??"


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> No it's just one product for fast growth & thickness....
> 
> In the official OCT/Mega-Tek thread some people posted e-mails that they received from the manufacturer which basically states that *EQYSS created OCT due to the fact that some customers were uneasy about Mega-Tek being marketed for horses (even though the Mega-Tek bottle cleary states: "Safe for Human Use..Safe for Pets")...so they created the "human line" of products and amped up the price...they also admited that Mega-Tek and the key product in the OCT line is essentially the same thing*
> 
> Now OCT does have a whole line of products, so if you want to purchase the shampoo, the growth condioner and the cream rinse, you can, but only the Cell Therapy conditioner is neccessary for growth & thickness..just like the Mega-Tek Rebuilder




One girl is shouting CELL THERAPY but my mind is saying that the rebuilder is better because its cheaper and has more protein.

you girls are killing me


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 19, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I think I am going to get the MegaTek. I'll have to put it in a different bottle...I can see my bf now: "WTH is this stuff in the shower for horses??"


 

LOL...I had to show my husband the bottle when I first got it b/c I knew that if I didn't, he would find it one day if I was being careless and left it around somewhere by accident and be in for a total surprise...

When I showed it to him, he looked twice and then gave me that LOOK...he thinks I'm crazy about hair anyway, so he's probabaly not that surprised

If you try to hide it and your husband finds it, it will totally throw him off guard b/c in big bold letters it says:* "Mega-Tek Equine Rebuilder..Thicker... Fuller ...Longer ...Manes & Tales..Coat ..Hoof"* and then don't let him get curious and try to read the directions..it's in horse care language LOL!!!!


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

Ok direct link to the rebuilder?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> No it's just one product for fast growth & thickness....
> 
> In the official OCT/Mega-Tek thread some people posted e-mails that they received from the manufacturer which basically states that *EQYSS created OCT due to the fact that some customers were uneasy about Mega-Tek being marketed for horses (even though the Mega-Tek bottle cleary states: "Safe for Human Use..Safe for Pets")...so they created the "human line" of products and amped up the price...they also admited that Mega-Tek and the key product in the OCT line is essentially the same thing*
> 
> Now OCT does have a whole line of products, so if you want to purchase the shampoo, the growth condioner and the cream rinse, you can, but only the Cell Therapy conditioner is neccessary for growth & thickness..just like the Mega-Tek Rebuilder


Thanks Rina, now you have me looking at Mega-tek I have some low ph soothing conditioners... one by Joico and the other by Nexus (Ensure and Color Ensure)  I have a couple of great conditioning poos...and you say the Eqyss poo is the same as the OCT? 

Wow, I'm like C.Michelle, you got our heads spinning !! 


ETA: is this it?


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> One girl is shouting CELL THERAPY but my mind is saying that the rebuilder is better because its cheaper and has more protein.
> 
> you girls are killing me


 

I think they both work equally as well..just basing this opinion on the ingredients alone and testimonials.....I don't know of anyone who has used BOTH to compare their growth rates...I'm sure one of us will try both soon but personally I am starting w/ the Mega-Tek...I say, try the cheaper one first b/c it does work, but if money is no issue try the OCT....

I wanted to try Mega-Tek 1st b/c I fugured ...if this thing really works, I can actually budget it in and re-purchase over & over but I cannot say the same for re-purchasign OCT over & over if it works, my pockets aint that thick!! LOL....

*Here, read this review about Mega-Tek on epinions.com:*
http://www1.epinions.com/review/Mega_Tek_Cell_Rebuilder/content_68431810180


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

I found that on MT from ebay

ETA: wait, he was also taking some procerin pills


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

Is this it?


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Thanks Rina, now you have me looking at Mega-tek I have some low ph soothing conditioners... one by Joico and the other by Nexus (Ensure and Color Ensure) I have a couple of great conditioning poos...and you say the Eqyss poo is the same as the OCT?
> 
> Wow, I'm like C.Michelle, you got our heads spinning !!


 
EQYSS makes both the Mega-Tek and OCT....

Mega-Tek Rebuilder is essentailly the SAME as the OCT Cell Therapy...both are conditioners that can be rinsed-out or used as a leave-in

EQYSS has a whole product line called OCT that contains the shampoo, cream rinse and the Cell Therapy Condtioner .... Mega-Tek is just a Conditioner, there is no shampoo or cream rinse called Mega-Tek

So basically if you just want a growth/thickening product, you can buy either the Mega-Tek Rebuilder (cheaper) OR the Cell Therapy Conditoner (expensive)....but if you want a whole product line , go w/ OCT

I hope this makes sense...


----------



## yodie (Apr 19, 2008)

I think someone said that Ovation's Cell Therapy has more amino acids than Mega Tek.  

Looks like they both work.

I'm going to use Mega Tek on the length of my hair and apply Ovation to my scalp in an effort to stretch the product.


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Ok direct link to the rebuilder?


 
*Check out the official OCT/Mega-Tek Thread..there are lots of sites that sell Mega-Tek!!*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=204301





AtlantaJJ said:


> Is this it?


 
*Yes that is it..the Mega-Tek Rebuilder....that is what I am using!*


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you rina!


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

yodie said:


> I think someone said that Ovation's Cell Therapy has more amino acids than Mega Tek.
> 
> Looks like they both work.
> 
> I'm going to use Mega Tek on the length of my hair and apply Ovation to my scalp in an effort to stretch the product.



I have a soy sauce that has 16 amino acids in it and lists them.


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Thank you rina!


 
No problemo...the most cost efficient vendors & prices are listed on the 1st post of the OCT/Mega-Tek Challenge thread....


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

Now I want to know about how fast the shipping is lol. smh


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> I have a soy sauce that has 16 amino acids in it and lists them.


Don't put that soy sauce on your scalp girl !!


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Don't put that soy sauce on your scalp girl !!



Lmao.
Are you ready to order mam?
I think im going with THESE people.

http://www.easypetstore.com/Mega-Tek-Cell-Rebuilder-16oz-pr-151702.html


----------



## Shaley (Apr 19, 2008)

I must totally agree about the natural hair color coming back in. My natural hair color has become so prominent it's amazing. I've been using this for about a month now... I really don't know how this stuff works?? I wish I would of found it years ago 

IN MY OPINION: I would focus on the Cell Therapy. I ordered the whole pack (shampoo, cell therapy, creme rinse) and will instead order the Largest bottle of the Cell Therapy next time.

Within four weeks Ovation Cell Therapy has:


Made my hair thicker
Brought out the natural color - People think I have a color in my hair
Made my hair so much stronger
Drastically minimized Breakage and Shedding - SERIOUSLY!!

I think I see a little growth but I'm waiting for a couple of more weeks to really tell.

OVATION HAS REPLACED ALL MY HAIR PRODUCTS - I DON'T NEED ANYTHING ELSE!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Lmao.
> Are you ready to order mam?
> I think im going with THESE people.
> 
> http://www.easypetstore.com/Mega-Tek-Cell-Rebuilder-16oz-pr-151702.html


You scaring me girl I just have to find my CC and enter my address. I got the same site up!! jinx...lol 

ETA: They take PayPal!!!


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> You scaring me girl I just have to find my CC and enter my address. I got the same site up!! jinx...lol



Are you my long lost twin?


----------



## january noir (Apr 19, 2008)

Chardai said:


> I must totally agree about the natural hair color coming back in. My natural hair color has become so prominent it's amazing. I've been using this for about a month now... I really don't know how this stuff works?? I wish I would of found it years ago
> 
> IN MY OPINION: I would focus on the Cell Therapy. I ordered the whole pack (shampoo, cell therapy, creme rinse) and will instead order the Largest bottle of the Cell Therapy next time.
> 
> ...


 
CO-SIGNING!!!!!  I was just telling my girl Twisties about that!  
Trust me you will see length.  I am living proof!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Are you my long lost twin?


I think so!!  where you been?


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I think so!!  where you been?




Lost


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

I feel good about this purchase because I can use my shampoo (Jason Biotin) and Condtioners and still get the benefit of the growth aid... I don't feel like I'm being quite so wasteful.  

Since this sounds like a protein based product, sounds like we should be dilligent with our moisture...perhaps that's what the OCT cream rinse is all about... I have a couple of conditoners that can take care of the moisture conditioning with no protein.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Lost


Well we are found and we are going to start this new hair growing journey together!!! I can't wait!!  This is going to be so fun!! 

Does anyone know how long generally takes for them to ship?


----------



## ebonylocs (Apr 19, 2008)

This is what "Marcia" posted in the thread Sareca started:



> I had questions about the ovation cell Therapy, I have to admit this product sounds good. I spoke to a sales rep with DC Labs. *She explained that the Ovation cell therapy is basically the same product as the Mega tek Rebuilder. The Ovation Cell has more amino acids.
> 
> They started the human line because people asked for it & some are not comfortable using an equine product even though it states on the bottle safe for human use. I asked why the price increase, she stated there are other salon products out there with prices higher than theirs & all of their products including the Eqyss line is 100% money back guarantee to grow your hair.*
> 
> She asked me if I wanted to place an order. I explained to her how I would love to try the product but the price is a bit much. *She told me to just use Mega Tek rebuilder it's the same formula with less amino acids & the price is reasonable also the Ovation is basically for people who like our Eqyss line & feel uncomfortable using the line.*


So basically a sales rep told her that MT and OCT are essentially the same, except that OCT has more amino acids. They upped the price to match similar "human" hair regrowth products out there, NOT because the costs of inputs went up.

Re the discount thing: I don't think 10% is enough. 20% would be a good start.

Heck, they should halve their prices. WHat they're trying to do is make it into this glitzy "high-end" product. But what they should realise is that what they have on their hands is a MASS product, not a niche product, so they should concentrate on maximizing number of sales instead of trying to maximise margin.

We should tell them that if this was a $15 product being sold in BBSS all over the US, UK, the Caribbean, France, Africa, AND it really works, they wouldn't have hands to count their money.


----------



## yodie (Apr 19, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> This is what "Marcia" posted in the thread Sareca started:
> 
> 
> So basically a sales rep told her that MT and OCT are essentially the same, except that OCT has more amino acids. They upped the price to match similar "human" hair regrowth products out there, NOT because the costs of inputs went up.
> ...


 
I'm in favor of a 20 - 30% discount. How can we handle this?


----------



## Shaley (Apr 19, 2008)

january noir said:


> CO-SIGNING!!!!!  I was just telling my girl Twisties about that!
> Trust me you will see length.  I am living proof!



Hey Jan! I always look forward to your posts for updates

I know I'll see results - I'm so excited!


----------



## Shaley (Apr 19, 2008)

yodie said:


> I'm in favor of a 20 - 30% discount. How can we handle this?



I'm thinking that may be difficult for them to do that - because EVERYONE would say they're a member of LHCF... then they might as well lower the cost period because Everybody's getting the discount. 

Although there may be other ways around it - I don't know - It would be nice though erplexed


----------



## yodie (Apr 19, 2008)

Chardai said:


> I'm thinking that may be difficult for them to do that - because EVERYONE would say they're a member of LHCF... then they might as well lower the cost period because Everybody's getting the discount.
> 
> Although there may be other ways around it - I don't know - It would be nice though erplexed


 
Yeah, I doubt they'll lower the price seeing as how we all want to buy it.

Not everyone knows about LHCF, so I'm not sure everyone would reap that benefit. It sure would be nice if they gave us a code or something. 

Better yet, it would be nice if we said we'd buy Mega-Tek vs. OVT because of price.  

Guess that wouldn't matter either if people all over the world buy OVT.  

Excuse me yall, I'm just thinking out loud.


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Well we are found and we are going to start this new hair growing journey together!!! I can't wait!!  This is going to be so fun!!
> 
> Does anyone know how long generally takes for them to ship?



Groovy. I stopped getting relaxers a month after you but I wont be chopping 

Im excited.  All i know is that these people ship within 24 hours.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Groovy. I stopped getting relaxers a month after you but I wont be chopping
> 
> Im excited. All i know is that these people ship within 24 hours.


I'm glad you don't have to chop, your hair looks quite lovely and healthy in your picture. 

I chopped because my hair just would not thrive with relaxer any longer, it was so damaged...I'm so grateful, it's been happy and growing since I promised no more relaxers and I cut the relaxer off. That has made it eaiser for me to care for my hair as it grows back out.   

We are in business now since we got the "Miracle Grow" for hair coming in the mail. In the mean time, I"m going to find a nice 20 oz bottle to put it in because I don't want to hear the horse jokes!!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 19, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> LOL...I had to show my husband the bottle when I first got it b/c I knew that if I didn't, he would find it one day if I was being careless and left it around somewhere by accident and be in for a total surprise...
> 
> When I showed it to him, he looked twice and then gave me that LOOK...he thinks I'm crazy about hair anyway, so he's probabaly not that surprised
> 
> If you try to hide it and your husband finds it, it will totally throw him off guard b/c in big bold letters it says:* "Mega-Tek Equine Rebuilder..Thicker... Fuller ...Longer ...Manes & Tales..Coat ..Hoof"* and then don't let him get curious and try to read the directions..it's in horse care language LOL!!!!


I will have to hide it anyway 'cause he will say, "what have you bought now?"   

I'm trying to find a horse supply store here locally (Charlotte NC) so that I can just go buy it in person. I try to skip S & H if I can.


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm glad you don't have to chop, your hair looks quite lovely and healthy in your picture.
> 
> I chopped because my hair just would not thrive with relaxer any longer, it was so damaged...I'm so grateful, it's been happy and growing since I promised no more relaxers and I cut the relaxer off. That has made it eaiser for me to care for my hair as it grows back out.
> 
> We are in business now since we got the "Miracle Grow" for hair coming in the mail. In the mean time, I"m going to find a nice 20 oz bottle to put it in because I don't want to hear the horse jokes!!



Thank you =)
That picture is from like 2/3 years ago but has still improved

[ordering] I cant wait to try this. I will be using it DAILY.


----------



## michaela (Apr 19, 2008)

So these Products work so well that this will be the only growth aid you use???
So the megatek and oct are the same its just that megatek doesnt have a shampoo or creme rinse? okay i get it now!
Anybody else using just the megatek with great growth???


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> So these Products work so well that this will be the only growth aid you use???
> So the megatek and oct are the same its just that megatek doesnt have a shampoo or creme rinse? okay i get it now!
> Anybody else using just the megatek with great growth???


Go up about 3 or 4 pages on this thread, there is a link to a huge challenge thread with the OCT Mega-Tek that Rina posted.... I think the OCT may be a little more concentrated than the Mega-tek but the same product...I'll be using mine daily so that will make up the difference I'm sure.  The difference in price was enough to give the Mega-tek a whirl first...


----------



## michaela (Apr 19, 2008)

I already ordered the Megatek i will be using that with the Oct soon!
I hope i get good results like others did!


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I forgot to mention I am also wearing protective styling. *I wear a lace front wig every day to work and out*, see the avi (I use bobie pins, and a swoop bang, looks great) ...
> 
> I wash my hair, condition, twist and hide it...I plan to do this until mid summer, then see where I end up...I'll make a decision from there. I am enjoying this because I wear the glamourous styles to work and out and I am able to work out, and care for my hair without the damage of daily wear. I will do this until I can make a nice ponytail so that I can then wear other protective styles...


 
*Interesting!  I'm PMing you now about the bolded part. *


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 19, 2008)

sareca said:


> Over time less and less gray hair will come in. Somehow it makes the hair grow in its original color. I hardly have any gray now (120 days).
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats DSD!


oH good because i noticed I was getting gray hair and I stopped using the the stuff.


----------



## BobbieDoll (Apr 19, 2008)

I ordered OCT the other day and I can't wait for it to arrive so I can start using it and seeing results!


----------



## Mz DEE DEE (Apr 19, 2008)

theres this video where the owner of OCT says that the one for horses is the people formula ( im guessing mega-tek) and they just changed up the packaging and re-marketed it to humans... think im going to go for the mega-tek first...

i think someone posted the link earlier but here it is again

http://www.fox6.com/content/sandieg...ntent_id=ba7c511d-185b-4f7e-a7d3-f42f390cad50


----------



## hothair (Apr 19, 2008)

Just jumped on this wagon... waiting for my megatek- will try that while I find out if they've got any stockists in Eruope for OCT.


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 19, 2008)

I am so happy with the results I am getting from OCT that I chopped off my hair and started over as I had several different textures and I am liking my new growth AND I am confident with the results I am getting with OCT. I am not sure how much growth I am getting as it is hard to tell with my natural hair. However I finally meaured with a tape measure today as a starting point to compare in a months time. Since starting OCT I HAVE

MUCH THICKER HAIR and More new hairs coming in
MUCH LESS BREAKAGE
Softer new growth
Thin spots getting thicker


----------



## Prettypsych (Apr 19, 2008)

OCT really does work. I gained approx 1/2 inch in less than 10 days. My stylist mentioned my natural hair seemed much softer- despite how thick my new growth felt prior to the wash...

The best things about it compared to other growth aids:

smells good
doesn't run
easy to apply

I just bought the creme rinse to add to my regimen. Any reviews on it?


----------



## ebonylocs (Apr 19, 2008)

Chardai said:


> I'm thinking that may be difficult for them to do that - because EVERYONE would say they're a member of LHCF... then they might as well lower the cost period because Everybody's getting the discount.



Wouldn't be any different from any of the discount threads currently going on. Did EVERYONE take advantage of the Pibbs and other discounts?

No. It would only be limited to those people who came here and found about the lhcf discount. Or the people they told. Which would only be fair since lhcf would be the one spreading the word. If people wanted, could limit the people who find out the discount code by having it in a members only forum.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Apr 19, 2008)

Why oh why did I have to look inside this post?!?!?!  Haven't I spent enough money?!?!  Oh well...


----------



## january noir (Apr 19, 2008)

productjunkie814 said:


> Why oh why did I have to look inside this post?!?!?! Haven't I spent enough money?!?! Oh well...


 
This could be the last product you'll need to buy....former product junkie here.  

I have whittled down my products down to just OVATION Maximizing System, QP Mango Butter and Jane Carter's Nourish & Shine for hair dressings.  This stuff is *that* amazing.

Not to go off topic but, after my touch up, my SO saw my hair when I came home.  I could tell he was shocked, but he didn't say anything.  He's not overly curious about my hair obsession, but this time he probably couldn't believe his eyes.   I could see him keep looking at my hair.  Let's just say, my new "look" has turned him on and he has been quite _frisky_ these past 2 days...


----------



## Soliel185 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm currently using the MegaTek. I figure, if they're basically the same, and that works, THEN the OCT might be worth the investment for even better results. But if it didn't I'd be out $20 instead of $50+

 I read about some ladies having slight dryness and build up with the MT - probably b/c of all the protein, so I mixed mine in an applicator bottle - 2/3 MT 1/3 SAA, Jojoba, and Grapeseed Oil. I have no dryness or buildup.

I got my hair cut approx 2 weeks ago from APL to long layers, from cheek to barely SL in the back. I've been using MT for about 1 1/2 weeks and my hair is now past SL in the nape, almost SL at the sides, and my bangs are past my chin. I would guess it's about 1/4 of growth so far. I noticed things like when I first got my hair cut, I could only make a baby pony at my crown, and now I can make one anywhere on my head. My hair seems much stronger than it was, I noticed alot less breakage. I'm going to take pics before I go for my next trim so I can compare.


----------



## AngieB (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh goodness...I bought it...I gotta stop this....but hey if it works...


----------



## Mz DEE DEE (Apr 19, 2008)

I want to try mega-tek because its cheaper but i havent heard anyone talk about great results from it...anyone getting as much growth from mega-tek as being reported for OCT...??


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Go up about 3 or 4 pages on this thread, there is a link to a huge challenge thread with the OCT Mega-Tek that Rina posted.... I think the OCT may be a little more concentrated than the Mega-tek but the same product...I'll be using mine daily so that will make up the difference I'm sure. The difference in price was enough to give the Mega-tek a whirl first...


I got the MegaTek as well, $24 including tax and shipping, using the coupon code listed in the challenge thread.  We shall see what happens.


----------



## Twisties (Apr 19, 2008)

january noir said:


> CO-SIGNING!!!!! I was just telling my girl Twisties about that!
> Trust me you will see length. I am living proof!


 

Yes, JN I am about to place my order now, lol.   I said to myself --January Noir, Shimmie and so many others got good results ....it's time to ATLEAST try this Ovation--the reviews on it smelling good was very positive too. 

Once again, my family laughing at me again....I sent the link to my mom who had a set back from returning to relaxers, maybe it will help her too.


----------



## Mz DEE DEE (Apr 19, 2008)

I could start my own store with all the products i have stacked up in my closet  but i couldnt resist. I broke down and i just ordered the Mega-Tek for $22 after shipping/tax with a coupon code (thanx Cassandra1975). I couldnt spare the extra $$ for the OCT...hopefully i get the same great results ive been reading about.


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

[sigh]


I just ordered the MT.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

Mz DEE DEE said:


> I could start my own store with all the products i have stacked up in my closet  but i couldnt resist. I broke down and i just ordered the Mega-Tek for $22 after shipping/tax with a coupon code (thanx Cassandra1975). I couldnt spare the extra $$ for the OCT...hopefully i get the same great results ive been reading about.


We caved in too today, same exact story... I said I wasn't going to buy another doggone thing... Got the Mega-Tek, the price is waaaaaaay better than the the Ovation Cell Therapy....I hope we get good results too... I may use mine as a leave in since I co-wash just about everyother day....

I don't know anything about the ingredients or the smell of the Mega-Tek  has anyone  posted the ingredients?


----------



## PinkAngel (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm going to check a feed store on Monday, if I can't find it there I'll be ordering Monday afternoon.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> I'm currently using the MegaTek. I figure, if they're basically the same, and that works, THEN the OCT might be worth the investment for even better results. But if it didn't I'd be out $20 instead of $50+
> 
> I read about some ladies having slight dryness and build up with the MT - probably b/c of all the protein, so I mixed mine in an applicator bottle - 2/3 MT 1/3 SAA, Jojoba, and Grapeseed Oil. I have no dryness or buildup.
> 
> I got my hair cut approx 2 weeks ago from APL to long layers, from cheek to barely SL in the back. I've been using MT for about 1 1/2 weeks and my hair is now past SL in the nape, almost SL at the sides, and my bangs are past my chin. I would guess it's about 1/4 of growth so far. I noticed things like when I first got my hair cut, I could only make a baby pony at my crown, and now I can make one anywhere on my head. My hair seems much stronger than it was, I noticed alot less breakage. I'm going to take pics before I go for my next trim so I can compare.


 
This was going to be my next question, I'm so glad you posted. I am so excited to see you are using the Mega-Tek because you are one of my natural role models... I posted earlier about potential dyness because of the protein, I actually have a couple of great moisture low Ph conditoners that sound just like their cream rinse that the OCT package includes...  ACV rinses on occasion would be benefical wouldn't hurt either...

One question....is the SAA in your mix considered a protein as well???   That's awesome 1/4 inch in 2 weeks is something!! Oh I am so excited about this!!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 19, 2008)

Ok, you guys got me again. I wanted to try this from last week; but my PJness said I got enough products last week.

First question: What do I get? All three? When I'm experimenting; I like to use all of the same brand of product bc if I get growth or shininess...how to do I know which product it was? 

Second question: How do I use this?

I go to the salon weekly and that's when my hair is washed. I usually put on my ojon restorative stuff the night before for moisturizing. Should I replace this with the OCT? What kind of consistency is it? Is it a gel, an oil, something I have to rub between my hands to melt...? I usually just give the stuff to my stylist with directions (but this stuff is higher than ojon so I'm going to have to take it back home with me ... because he goes along with my hairbrained plans...he gives me a GREAT weekly price..and in turn he can use my products on a FEW clients to see if he likes them and then he buys it for the salon)..

So he washes with the shampoo...rinses....adds the OCT... rinses...and then leaves the creme rinse in?

Sorry for all the q's girls...just want to make sure I got it right.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm taking mega doses of Silica and Biotin, and Shen Mins religiously!! MSM too...
> 
> I'm doing scalp massages with essential oils daily, co-washing every other day...doing lots of cardio...that pushed me over the top this past month...
> I am also using one of the LHCF member's shea butter/sulfer temple balm, my hairline is beautiful...DSD knows I was having some serious hair issues last year. So it's a combo of things, silica has been the magic bullet for me though!!!
> ...


 
Congratulations on your progress  Are you taking Alta Silica?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 19, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> The braid I had in the back of my head wiggled out first cause it started out so short but guess what? I braided that puppy back up and it was a lot easier this time. My nape area grows at half the speed of the rest of my hair. I don't know why it just does. I would say about 1/4 inch a month. I takes much longer to see any length there.....but using the OCT has given me some awesome results back there like no other product I have used. I have been using OCT about 11 weeks. Check out the pics.
> 
> The first pic was taken around January 28th. I had just started using the OCT.
> 
> ...


 
That's some great progress you got there DSD Keep up the good work.  Progress pics like these makes me want to order the OCT system but i am not feeling those prices at all


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 19, 2008)

Ok, can you still get the discount if you go through PayPal? I'm not seeing where I can do it.


----------



## january noir (Apr 19, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> Ok, can you still get the discount if you go through PayPal? I'm not seeing where I can do it.


 
Are you on the Ovation site?  It will ask you how you heard about the product several other questions.  Then when you check out it will apply the discount.  It says for your first order, but I have ordered several times and I get the discount.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Congratulations on your progress Are you taking Alta Silica?


Yes I am faithfully!! I'm actually enjoying my nails the most right now...lol I am a part of the nail polish fanatics thread... I can't break a nail now, no matter what I do!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

msshic said:


> I'm going to check a feed store on Monday, if I can't find it there I'll be ordering Monday afternoon.


Ooohh, MsShic is my cousin, we'll be growing together too   I placed my order today!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> Ok, can you still get the discount if you go through PayPal? I'm not seeing where I can do it.


How much is the discount?  I'd like to know for future reference


----------



## Soliel185 (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> This was going to be my next question, I'm so glad you posted. I am so excited to see you are using the Mega-Tek because you are one of my natural role models... I posted earlier about potential dyness because of the protein, I actually have a couple of great moisture low Ph conditoners that sound just like their cream rinse that the OCT package includes... ACV rinses on occasion would be benefical wouldn't hurt either...
> 
> One question....is the SAA in your mix considered a protein as well??? That's awesome 1/4 inch in 2 weeks is something!! Oh I am so excited about this!!


 
Aww - thanks! I'm actually re-transitioning right now and as far as I know, SAA is a protien, but it behaves differently on my hair than others. I think of some protiens as "moisturizing" protiens - whereas most fortifying shampoos and conditioners etc make my hair dry, SAA, Aloe Vera and Peanut Oil are wonderful for me. Plus the SAA makes my hair feel silky and strong, so I figured it would help counteract the possible dryness. So far so good!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 19, 2008)

january noir said:


> Are you on the Ovation site? It will ask you how you heard about the product several other questions. Then when you check out it will apply the discount. It says for your first order, but I have ordered several times and I get the discount.


yup...i add to cart and then "check out with Paypal" ... my regular paypal screen comes up... nothing about a discount... It's 5.6... but I want it!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> Ok, you guys got me again. I wanted to try this from last week; but my PJness said I got enough products last week.
> 
> First question: What do I get? All three? When I'm experimenting; I like to use all of the same brand of product bc if I get growth or shininess...how to do I know which product it was?
> 
> ...


I'm interested to know too!!!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> How much is the discount? I'd like to know for future reference


 
10% for LHCF!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> 10% for LHCF!


Oh wow did that just get set up, or was it like that all along?  Cool!! What's the code...is that futher up in the thread or if you can PM me please   TY!!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok, I was just like *** it...LOL! And went through the whole process using PayPal... then it brought me back and I was able to get the discount...

This is what's weird...I swear when I first posted the three pack system was 56.95... and shipping to me was 8.93...

When I bought... it was 54.95 and shipping was 9.66...

Strange.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 20, 2008)

bumpin...bumping...


----------



## yodie (Apr 20, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> bumpin...bumping...


 
I don't think there is a code.  During check out, you're asked how you heard about Ovation. LHCF comes up as an option.  You click onto LHCF and the 10% is taken off during check out.

Okay ladies, I'm grateful for the 10%, but 20% -25% would be even better.


----------



## MissRissa (Apr 20, 2008)

you know what ive noticed also from using the OCT on my dry scalp,  I don't have all these scabs in my head anymore.  I don't know what the problem was with my scalp but it was always itching and i guess from me scratching it, I was getting scabs.  I get the itchies sometimes with the OCT but its not the same.  and my head isn't all scabby anymore.


----------



## Sernity_Now (Apr 20, 2008)

I've bee lurking for months and I just had to pay the $6.50 so I can as my questionto l I'm sorry to ask this again but I've read through this thread and the challenge thread and I'm still not sure. 

My hair is in kinky twists now and I plan on keeping it like this till about June, so I just wanna know if I can actually use OCT- do you apply it just to the scalp every day, or do you have to put it through the hair to get the results?? Or do you have to wash your hair first?? And for anyone using MT, can it be applied the same way?? TIA


----------



## MissRissa (Apr 20, 2008)

yall people are using this every which way.  you can find any way to use it. If you have any questions, you should read the challenge thread.  I know its long as all hell but it has ALOT of info in it.   I personally use it the way that it says on the bottle which is basically use it as a conditioner, let it sit for a few minutes and rinse off.  and I also use it on my scalp as a leave in.  someone spoke to one of the customer service people over at ovation and she said that the longer you leave it on your hair, the better it works.  so myself and alot of other people are applying it to scalp before bed.  some are applying it to dry scalp, some are applying it to wet scalp. some are rinsing off the next day some are just leaving it in.  some are using it as a DC.  you can find a way to work it into your regimen.  Im just so amped about it because it makes your hair feel so good and it smells great. I mean your hair is ridiculously soft.  Ive only been using it 3 weeks and its hard to tell growth on me cause I havent straightened my hair since I started using it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 20, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> yall people are using this every which way. you can find any way to use it. If you have any questions, you should read the challenge thread. I know its long as all hell but it has ALOT of info in it. I personally use it the way that it says on the bottle which is basically use it as a conditioner, let it sit for a few minutes and rinse off. and I also use it on my scalp as a leave in. someone spoke to one of the customer service people over at ovation and she said that the longer you leave it on your hair, the better it works. so myself and alot of other people are applying it to scalp before bed. some are applying it to dry scalp, some are applying it to wet scalp. some are rinsing off the next day some are just leaving it in. some are using it as a DC. you can find a way to work it into your regimen. Im just so amped about it because it makes your hair feel so good and it smells great. I mean your hair is ridiculously soft. Ive only been using it 3 weeks and its hard to tell growth on me cause I havent straightened my hair since I started using it.


Good point...I'll read though the thread and all 50-11 pages. It sounds like it can be worked a number of ways.  Thank you for pointing that out


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 20, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Good point...I'll read though the thread and all 50-11 pages. It sounds like it can be worked a number of ways.  Thank you for pointing that out




girl i cant wait to get my shipment


----------



## Prettypsych (Apr 20, 2008)

AtlantaJJ,

Some people use all three (with great reviews). Most, however, appear to use just the growth aid. I use just the growth aid b/c I love Aveda products and am not ready to abandon them yet. I plan to purchase the creme rinse- I'll post a review once I use it. With just the growth aid, though, I have seen tremendous growth (I posted pics in the challenge thread).

The consistency is a creamy conditioner-like texture. You can put it on before you go to the stylist (night before or same-day). Many are using it in such different ways. I use it daily as a leave-in (put on scalp and don't wash out). When going to the salon, I put it on my scalp just hours before (sort-of like pre-pooing, but just on my scalp). Some use it as a regular conditioner, applying it after a wash and rinsing out after just minutes to a couple of hours. Some use it as a deep conditioner with heat. 

You can decide which works best for your regimen. Regardless of how it's being used, it appears that everyone is experiencing some growth or increased thickness. 

Guess what, it smells good, too!  Sounds amazing, huh?


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 20, 2008)

Irrelevant question but do they smell the same?


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 20, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> This was going to be my next question, I'm so glad you posted. I am so excited to see you are using the Mega-Tek because you are one of my natural role models... I posted earlier about potential dyness because of the protein, *I actually have a couple of great moisture low Ph conditoners that sound just like their cream rinse that the OCT package includes...* ACV rinses on occasion would be benefical wouldn't hurt either...
> 
> One question....is the SAA in your mix considered a protein as well??? That's awesome 1/4 inch in 2 weeks is something!! Oh I am so excited about this!!


  Why did I come into this thread???.  Now just figuring out will I be an OCT girl or Mega girl.  Re the bolded - What are the conditioners ?   TIA.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 20, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> girl i cant wait to get my shipment


 
_*Girl I know it, I've been reading all about it, and I can't wait to get my hands on it too!!  I'm thinking I'm going to use it on my scalp as a leave in most days....I'll try it on my hair a few times but I need to use up some of the products in my "store" LOL...I need to have a sale!*_



shakesha22 said:


> AtlantaJJ,
> 
> Some people use all three (with great reviews). Most, however, appear to use just the growth aid. I use just the growth aid b/c I love Aveda products and am not ready to abandon them yet. I plan to purchase the creme rinse- I'll post a review once I use it. With just the growth aid, though, I have seen tremendous growth (I posted pics in the challenge thread).
> 
> ...


 
_*The whole thing is totally amazing!!*_ 



SelfStyled said:


> Why did I come into this thread???. Now just figuring out will I be an OCT girl or Mega girl. Re the bolded - What are the conditioners ? TIA.


_Nexxus Ensure (HTF) Nexxus Color Ensure (this is good)_
_Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm (I love this one!!)_





Product Description
Designed for: thick/coarse dry hair

Benefits: This intensive moisture treatment contains Hydramine Sea Complex as well as murumuru, olive and shea butters to aid in the recovery of hair's natural elasticity while soothing the cuticle and promoting softness and shine.

Thick, coarse, dry and frizzy hair emerges revitalized, moisturized and smoothed with increased elasticity. Ph 3.5 to 4.5


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 20, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> _*Girl I know it, I've been reading all about it, and I can't wait to get my hands on it too!!  I'm thinking I'm going to use it on my scalp as a leave in most days....I'll try it on my hair a few times but I need to use up some of the products in my "store" LOL...I need to have a sale!*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What in the BLUE heck?! Ive been looking into this product since yesterday. Whats the ingredients? Ive been searching for that.


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks ATL!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I have been using OCT/MT since the beginning of the challenge and I can tell you that when I use it dry, my head itches more than when I use it when my hair is wet.  I've also CW everyday and I put it on my scalp at night (OCT) I put the megatek on my hair (length).  

I braid my hair up at night as well.

This stuff is amazing...if you haven't gotten it yet, then you are missing out on a great thing.

HTH...blessings!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 20, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> What in the BLUE heck?! Ive been looking into this product since yesterday. Whats the ingredients? Ive been searching for that.


 
I get mine on Ebay, I got a 3 tube lot for really cheap a while ago, I got my Nexxus Ensure that way too...I like to buy bulk @ discount prices...that's why I have a store over here...

*Ingredients:
*Deionized Water (Aqua), Isopentyldiol, Sorbitol, Dimethicone, Stearyl Alcohol, Behenyl Alcohol, Steartrimonium Chloride, Ethtlhexyl Palmitate, Simondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Hydrolyzed Algin, Chlorella Vulgaris Extract, Sea Water, Hydramine Sea Complex, Hydrolyzed Human Hair Keratin (Quadrimine Complex) Laurdimonium Hydroxypropyl Hydrolyzed Human Hair Keratin, Aminopropyl Dimethicone, PEG-6 Methyl Ether Dimethicone, PEG-90M, Propylene Glycol, Sodium Citrate, Stearyl, Dihydroxypropyldimonium Oligosaccharides, Citric Acid, DMDM Hydantoin, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance (Parfum), EXT. Violet 2 (CI 60730), Blue 1 (CI 42090), Yellow 5 (CI 19140).

I'm not sure what some of ingredients are but my hair loves this stuff!! It has a cone in it so I only use it every 3 weeks or so...



SelfStyled said:


> Thanks ATL!


Es no problemo senorita...


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 20, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I get mine on Ebay, I got a 3 tube lot for really cheap a while ago, I got my Nexxus Ensure that way too...I like to buy bulk @ discount prices...that's why I have a store over here...
> 
> *Ingredients:
> *Deionized Water (Aqua), Isopentyldiol, Sorbitol, Dimethicone, Stearyl Alcohol, Behenyl Alcohol, Steartrimonium Chloride, Ethtlhexyl Palmitate, Simondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Hydrolyzed Algin, Chlorella Vulgaris Extract, Sea Water, Hydramine Sea Complex, Hydrolyzed Human Hair Keratin (Quadrimine Complex) Laurdimonium Hydroxypropyl Hydrolyzed Human Hair Keratin, Aminopropyl Dimethicone, PEG-6 Methyl Ether Dimethicone, PEG-90M, Propylene Glycol, Sodium Citrate, Stearyl, Dihydroxypropyldimonium Oligosaccharides, Citric Acid, DMDM Hydantoin, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance (Parfum), EXT. Violet 2 (CI 60730), Blue 1 (CI 42090), Yellow 5 (CI 19140).
> ...



I was trying to stay away from Propylene Glycol


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have been using OCT/MT since the beginning of the challenge and I can tell you that when I use it dry, my head itches more than when I use it when my hair is wet. I've also CW everyday and I put it on my scalp at night (OCT) I put the megatek on my hair (length).
> 
> ...


I am amazed at how so many are using both the products together, ....Some use the Mega-Tek on the scalp and the OCT on their length and you use it in reverse, the OTC on your scalp and the MT on your length   I gotta figure this out...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 20, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> I was trying to stay away from Propylene Glycol


Its's in everything!! Just about...


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 20, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Its's in everything!! Just about...




sigh


----------



## Roland (Apr 21, 2008)

I went ahead and bought the mega tek rebuilder, I can't wait to get it. I would love to have WL hair NOWbut I can wait


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 21, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am amazed at how so many are using both the products together, ....Some use the Mega-Tek on the scalp and the OCT on their length and you use it in reverse, the OTC on your scalp and the MT on your length  I gotta figure this out...


 
I've decided not to use either on the length of my hair because there's too much protein. But I do mix them together. I mixed them in an applicator bottle adding Grapeseed oil, Jojoba oil, Vitamin E...shake the bottle and add ONLY to my scalp. I use this mix every other day on DRY hair!

Yesterday I did MT with Alma oil as a pre-poo with heating cap for about 30 minutes.

Then I shampoo'ed with OCT Shampoo, deep conditioned with a moisturizing conditioner with heat, then OCT Condition Rinse. 

I'm almost 11 weeks post. I can usually wait 'til 16 weeks but my NG is out of control and I don't want to cause breakage, which has set me back before when I stretched too long even with NG.

So I will relax this coming weekend.

I've had numerous random people here at work and my friends/family tell me that my hair has gotten so long, down my back, but of course I don't see it at all. With the shrinkage, I'm right at APL. 

Looks like I've gotten about 2 inches or 2.5 inches of NG.

I started using the system on February 8, the date of my last relaxer...

*Note*: I also cut 1 inch in February when I relaxed so I'm excited to see what happens...


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 21, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I've decided not to use either on the length of my hair because there's too much protein. But I do mix them together. I mixed them in an applicator bottle adding Grapeseed oil, Jojoba oil, Vitamin E...shake the bottle and add ONLY to my scalp. I use this mix every other day on DRY hair!
> 
> Yesterday I did MT with Alma oil as a pre-poo with heating cap for about 30 minutes.
> 
> ...


OOoooo, that's exciting. So will you have your pics ready too!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2008)

Creeps into the room, looks around everyone using this stuff and creeps back out. Man why did I come in here? Now I gatta go look up this OCT stuff.


----------



## PatTodd (Apr 24, 2008)

Darn y'all !  I am about to order the MegaTek and mix it with some oil to try to court a warm weather growth spurt!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2008)

january noir said:


> I use all 3 Ovation products; the shampoo 4x week and the Cell Therapy & Creme Rinse every single day. I don't see SLS in the ingredients on my bottle.
> 
> I don't have pics but I have been using this product for 5 weeks. I got a touch up 2 nights ago *(first time being able to stretch for 10 1/2 weeks without major breakage) and I gained 1-2 inches in the back and 1/2 inch in the front and sides where I couldn't get it to budge in almost 2 years*.
> *I almost cried when I looked in the mirror after getting my hair done. My hair looked beautiful for the first time since I joined LHCF.*
> ...


 
Thanks for the review JN, this was very helpful for me.


----------



## imstush (Apr 24, 2008)

just co-signing.  I absolutely love this stuff.  I think I am going to shoot for the big bottle.  I keep some at the SO house, and I keep a bottle at my house.  I poured some JBCO (thanks kiya) in both containers and use it on my scalp almost daily.  I would love to co-wash but I would go through a bottle a week if I did that.


----------



## Coffee (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok the verdict is in, I can't go 9 weeks before relaxing. Using the OCT and MTR has given me *ALOT* of new growth, so I will be relaxing on May 3rd. This stuff is the bomb!!


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 24, 2008)

Coffee said:


> Ok the verdict is in, I can't go 9 weeks before relaxing. Using the OCT and MTR has given me *ALOT* of new growth, so I will be relaxing on May 3rd. This stuff is the bomb!!



Are you going to be taking B&A pics?


----------



## Lucie (Apr 24, 2008)

Where is the smiley that is sucking her teeth? Oh well, that's what I'm doing now. I have avoided this board for good reason but now I am itching to buy OCT!!!!!

I just bought the Alter Ego conditioner and mini capsules. And I just had to come in this thread? GREEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coffee (Apr 24, 2008)

This was taken 3-2-08






This was taken about 2 weeks ago:


----------



## DaPPeR (Apr 24, 2008)

im fighting the urge inside of me. I know damn well I shouldnt be spending any money right now


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok. I think I'm sold.   I'll do the introductory package as well with my next paycheck.  Mind you...I have no more space under the cabinet for anymore products.

The only thing that concerns me is using it with my weaves.   I have the patience for washing 1x per week.

I'll track progress in my fotki.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 25, 2008)

How long does it take to come? I ordered mine Saturday? And I still haven't gotten it. They sent me a tracking # that said scheduled delivery for yesterday...but the last location was still in CA (not where I live) and I didn't get it yesterday.


----------



## PoeticJustice (Apr 25, 2008)

I just ordered a bottle of OCT. I hope I see the same progress most of you ladies are having.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Apr 25, 2008)

PoeticJustice said:


> I just ordered a bottle of OCT. I hope I see the same progress most of you ladies are having.


 
 Same here. I just ordered two bottles. My hair grows about 1/2 inch every month in some places, but other sections only grow about 1/4 inch a month, so I want an extra boost.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 25, 2008)

I purchased this product again today and had to pay full prices - there was no discount. I was pissed I thought there was another step but there wasn't it cost me 65. and change.  Caly didn't offer me a discount either.


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah I noticed that too girl - I didn't see anything for a discount.  Maybe an email to the company asking if the discount has been suspended or is over?  Well I decided to wait until the summer when I'm working and will wear my hair in braids and use the OCT for bi-weekly co-washes etc.


----------



## joyous (Apr 25, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> How long does it take to come? I ordered mine Saturday? And I still haven't gotten it. They sent me a tracking # that said scheduled delivery for yesterday...but the last location was still in CA (not where I live) and I didn't get it yesterday.


I ordered on Sunday and I got it today.


----------



## january noir (Apr 25, 2008)

Trudy said:


> I purchased this product again today and had to pay full prices - there was no discount. I was pissed I thought there was another step but there wasn't it cost me 65. and change. Caly didn't offer me a discount either.


 
Another poster stated they were told by Ovations DC Labs that they wanted to come up with a special offer for LHCF to thank us for our support.

They may have taken the other offer down because other people not related to LHCF were eligible for the same discount.  I suspect that they will give us a special order code to use for future purchases.  At least I hope that is the situation!


----------



## Rapunzel* (Apr 25, 2008)

well i ordered mine today and i received a 10% discount

i live in cali


----------



## SoforReal (Apr 25, 2008)

cieramichele said:


>


 

I know that's right!!!


----------



## Sexyred (Apr 25, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> So these Products work so well that this will be the only growth aid you use???
> So the megatek and oct are the same its just that megatek doesnt have a shampoo or creme rinse? okay i get it now!
> Anybody else using just the megatek with great growth???


 
Megatek does have a shampoo and cream rinse along with the rebuilder.  I have all three and I think they are very good. I was wondering I am natural and when I apply the megatek rebuilder to my hair it makes my curls POP!POP!POP! does any of the other naturals get this result?


----------



## Mystic (Apr 25, 2008)

In my opinion, I have one of the slowest growing hairs around town, and *no growth aids have ever worked for me *so I do not believe in growth aid hypes - I still don't! I decided to give Mega-Tek a try because I had an old bottle from when and I was like, why not. I never posted any comment before because I believe in commenting with prove – pictures - and I was too lazy to take any. Anyway, I braided my hair on April 18th - exactly 2 weeks ago today (*14 days!*); the braider and I almost had a fight because she did it SO tight yet today when I took some pictures I had to share to validate whether my eyes are playing tricks on me (delusional - ha!) or this product might finally help me to APL sooner. *I am still skeptical* but…, in just 14 days, the slowest growing parts of my hair have *MORE than .5*" of grow - something I have NEVER ever received even in 1 whole month!  I was lamenting just a couple weeks ago that my hair grows 4" per year! The back grows faster so I can’t even imagine what it measures. I don’t even know what to say because I have done nothing different except add the Mega-tek to my routine. I am anxious to see what the length of my hair will be in 2/09!

I hope the pictures are clear.., the second one is the back (it usually grows faster but the *front *and *sides *take forever!  Sometimes I get only *3"* from them per year!).


----------



## january noir (Apr 25, 2008)

Mystic said:


> In my opinion, I have one of the slowest growing hairs around town, and *no growth aids have ever worked for me *so I do not believe in growth aid hypes - I still don't! I decided to give Mega-Tek a try because I had an old bottle from when and I was like, why not. I never posted any comment before because I believe in commenting with prove – pictures - and I was too lazy to take any. Anyway, I braided my hair on April 18th - exactly 2 weeks ago today (*14 days!*); the braider and I almost had a fight because she did it SO tight yet today when I took some pictures I had to share to validate whether my eyes are playing tricks on me (delusional - ha!) or this product might finally help me to APL sooner. *I am still skeptical* but…, in just 14 days, the slowest growing parts of my hair have *MORE than .5*" of grow - something I have NEVER ever received even in 1 whole month! I was lamenting just a couple weeks ago that my hair grows 4" per year! The back grows faster so I can’t even imagine what it measures. I don’t even know what to say because I have done nothing different except add the Mega-tek to my routine. I am anxious to see what the length of my hair will be in 2/09!
> 
> I hope the pictures are clear.., the second one is the back (it usually grows faster but the *front *and *sides *take forever! Sometimes I get only *3"* from them per year!).


 
This is wonderful news Mystic!  I understand about the skepticism though. That is why I was amazed with my hair's condition after using the Ovation products.

I feel your pain about slow growing hair.  My sides grow so slowly and then break off.  The hair in the back will grow but the sides and top take forever!


----------



## Mystic (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks JanuaryN.  I can't see to see what the next 6 months of using this thing will produce.



january noir said:


> This is wonderful news Mystic!  I understand about the skepticism though. That is why I was amazed with my hair's condition after using the Ovation products.
> 
> I feel your pain about slow growing hair.  My sides grow so slowly and then break off.  The hair in the back will grow but the sides and top take forever!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 25, 2008)

Trudy said:


> I purchased this product again today and had to pay full prices - there was no discount. I was pissed I thought there was another step but there wasn't it cost me 65. and change.  Caly didn't offer me a discount either.



*I could be wrong but is the discount only for first time purchases? I guess we need some people to chime in who have repurchased the products.*


----------



## january noir (Apr 25, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> *I could be wrong but is the discount only for first time purchases? I guess we need some people to chime in who have repurchased the products.*


 
You may be right about this.  I purchased 3x and I only got the discount the 2nd time.  I did not receive a discount on the first order.  When I went back to order a 3rd time I did not get a discount.


----------



## SoforReal (Apr 25, 2008)

Mystic said:


> In my opinion, I have one of the slowest growing hairs around town, and *no growth aids have ever worked for me *so I do not believe in growth aid hypes - I still don't! I decided to give Mega-Tek a try because I had an old bottle from when and I was like, why not. I never posted any comment before because I believe in commenting with prove – pictures - and I was too lazy to take any. Anyway, I braided my hair on April 18th - exactly 2 weeks ago today (*14 days!*); the braider and I almost had a fight because she did it SO tight yet today when I took some pictures I had to share to validate whether my eyes are playing tricks on me (delusional - ha!) or this product might finally help me to APL sooner. *I am still skeptical* but…, in just 14 days, the slowest growing parts of my hair have *MORE than .5*" of grow - something I have NEVER ever received even in 1 whole month! I was lamenting just a couple weeks ago that my hair grows 4" per year! The back grows faster so I can’t even imagine what it measures. I don’t even know what to say because I have done nothing different except add the Mega-tek to my routine. I am anxious to see what the length of my hair will be in 2/09!
> 
> I hope the pictures are clear.., the second one is the back (it usually grows faster but the *front *and *sides *take forever! Sometimes I get only *3"* from them per year!).


 

Congrats on the progress!!!!! Wow which Mega Tek products did you use. And how did you use them?


----------



## Mystic (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you SoforReal.  Used it 3 days per week sometimes up to 7 when I remember.  I used the black bottle rebuilder - the original product.



SoforReal said:


> Congrats on the progress!!!!! Wow which Mega Tek products did you use. And how did you use them?


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 25, 2008)

january noir said:


> You may be right about this.  I purchased 3x and I only got the discount the 2nd time.  I did not receive a discount on the first order.  When I went back to order a 3rd time I did not get a discount.



*Hopefully we will receive a LHCF discount soon.*


----------



## lovinmylocs (Apr 25, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm using Mega-Tek. I've got four bottles of it, and I rebuke ya'll trying to lure me over to the OCT. *covers ears, closes eyes, strolls out of thread* Lalalalalalalalalal


 
That right there is funny!!!


----------



## adf23 (Apr 25, 2008)

I HATE YA'LL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ok I am ordering. you satisfied?????   I tried with all my might not to go into this thread, or the challenge one.  I'm a sucker.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 25, 2008)

adf23 said:


> I HATE YA'LL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok I am ordering. you satisfied????? I tried with all my might not to go into this thread, or the challenge one. *I'm a sucker*.


 
 *But, you'll be a sucker with really long hair.*


----------



## adf23 (Apr 25, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> *But, you'll be a sucker with really long hair.*



hehe...that was a good one Jetblackhair.  I'll let ya'll know when I receive my order.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 25, 2008)

adf23 said:


> hehe...that was a good one Jetblackhair.  I'll let ya'll know when I receive my order.



*This is for you *

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=4360957&postcount=1350


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 25, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> *This is for you *
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=4360957&postcount=1350





Thanks for that, I was just about to post over here. But you saved me the hassle.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 25, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> Thanks for that, I was just about to post over here. But you saved me the hassle.


 
*Go ahead and post the full picture in here, your results are amazing!! *


----------



## adf23 (Apr 25, 2008)

ok gals.  I am, adding myself to the challenge.  I am transitioning, so my growth should be noticable.  I'll post pics once I receive my order.


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 25, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> *Go ahead and post the full picture in here, your results are amazing!! *



It's funny cause I'm still a skeptic even after seeing the pics, I'm like nahhhhh can't be.

It's easier to see the texture difference the smaller the pic. Thank god this is NOT giving me coarser growth, I have to touch the difference as opposed to seeing it, cause I'm like, I know it's there but where are you.

And in the pics it's not flat ironed or anything. 1 month post relaxer, using Mega Tek, applying daily.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 25, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> It's funny cause I'm still a skeptic even after seeing the pics, I'm like nahhhhh can't be.
> 
> I*t's easier to see the texture difference the smaller the pic. Thank god this is NOT giving me coarser growth, I have to touch the difference as opposed to seeing it, cause I'm like, I know it's there but where are you.
> *
> And in the pics it's not flat ironed or anything. 1 month post relaxer, using Mega Tek, applying daily.



*You know my hair is very soft at the roots since using MT.  If I could get the look you have in your 01/08 siggy, I would feel so accomplished...* *But for now, I'll have to wait to do the dance.*


----------



## Diya (Apr 25, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> It's funny cause I'm still a skeptic even after seeing the pics, I'm like nahhhhh can't be.
> 
> It's easier to see the texture difference the smaller the pic. Thank god this is NOT giving me coarser growth, I have to touch the difference as opposed to seeing it, cause I'm like, I know it's there but where are you.
> 
> And in the pics it's not flat ironed or anything. 1 month post relaxer, using Mega Tek, applying daily.


 
that's amazing, LondonDiva!


----------



## PoeticJustice (Apr 25, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> It's funny cause I'm still a skeptic even after seeing the pics, I'm like nahhhhh can't be.
> 
> It's easier to see the texture difference the smaller the pic. Thank god this is NOT giving me coarser growth, I have to touch the difference as opposed to seeing it, cause I'm like, I know it's there but where are you.
> 
> And in the pics it's not flat ironed or anything. 1 month post relaxer, using Mega Tek, applying daily.






LD your growth is spectacular!! I'm excited for you, I hope I'm not too far behing you. I just ordered a bottle of OCT today *fingers crossed*


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> It's funny cause I'm still a skeptic even after seeing the pics, I'm like nahhhhh can't be.
> 
> It's easier to see the texture difference the smaller the pic. Thank god this is NOT giving me coarser growth, I have to touch the difference as opposed to seeing it, cause I'm like, I know it's there but where are you.
> 
> And in the pics it's not flat ironed or anything. 1 month post relaxer, using Mega Tek, applying daily.


Hey LD, love the progress. Are you mixing your MT with anything else or are you using it straight up? How often are you washing it out per week?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2008)

Okay, I took the plunge and ordered the OCT and the Mega Tek today. I can't sit idly by and watch LD and DSD get all the hair growth and I don't join in this party. I still have to wait for them to arrive to the Bahamas though and it might take about 2 weeks or so to get all the way here. In the mean time, I'm keeping my eyes on these threads.


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 25, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hey LD, love the progress. Are you mixing your MT with anything else or are you using it straight up? How often are you washing it out per week?



Thanks! Well I have the rebuilder and rejuvenator

With the rebuilder its a tad drying, I added some castor oil (clear not black) to it for moisture and it did the trick. 

The rejuvenator is very moisturising. The past 2 weeks I've been using the rejuventor more, they both work, no real comparison. The rebuilder by itself is a bit drying.

I use it on my scalp daily only and wash my hair once a week. Even with daily use no under the fingernail scum, or buildup. It just soaks in.


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 25, 2008)

> Diya
> that's amazing, LondonDiva!


Thanks! 



> PoeticJustice
> 
> LD your growth is spectacular!! I'm excited for you, I hope I'm not too far behing you. I just ordered a bottle of OCT today *fingers crossed*


Well being the spokesperson for the slowest growing hair in the South East of London you'll be posting your own testimonial pics soon yourself.



> Jetblackhair
> 
> *You know my hair is very soft at the roots since using MT. If I could get the look you have in your 01/08 siggy, I would feel so accomplished...* *But for now, I'll have to wait to do the dance.*


Girl do a dance in advance. Trust me!!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> Thanks! Well I have the rebuilder and rejuvenator
> 
> With the rebuilder its a tad drying, I added some castor oil (clear not black) to it for moisture and it did the trick.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks LondonDiva. I didn't order the rejuvenator but I did order the creme rinse and according to Carlee from OCT, this serves the purpose of added moisturizer to be used with the rebuilder. Thanks again.


----------



## GrowmeNOW (Apr 26, 2008)

darn yall. yall are DEAD wrong.  I need to be saving my money, and now yall are gonna have me go all out of my budget and purchase this OCT stuff.  My weaves were doing me just fine (but i do want that extra boost, and nicer new growth, and I wanna be swinging like dem girls in PR this summer) soo.....yall got me DAMN...But omg i am soo excited!!


----------



## Summer 74 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok ladies...... I am so new to this!!!!! I don't even wash my own hair....I know I suck! but I am working on it. I am gathering supplies... I am going to be broke! As soon as I find one person with my hair type I try to get the products they use follow their regime. I am waiting on my Keri care. I want to try these products also. Ok.... where do I get Mega Tek? I got the website for ovation. I even begged my mother to buy me that fancy dryer everyone talks about Pibbs514. I just don't know when to use some of these products. Im reading the posts, this is too funny to me. I am lostMy edges are looking thin more on the leftside, will ovation help this???  I wrap my hair to the right and the side that is brought over is the thinner side.  I even grabbed the doo gro anti thinning.


----------



## january noir (Apr 29, 2008)

*SAY IT AGAIN Dontspeakdefeat!  *
*This stuff is AMAZING!!!!!*

Use the *entire* _Ovation Maximizing System_ Ladies....this includes the Color Therapy shampoo (enhances your natural color; use it even if you don't use shampoo), the Cell Therapy & the Creme Rinse!   You will not even care how much it costs.  You won't need anything else; no need to add any other ingredient.  DC Labs has created a _balanced _hair care system that does exactly what it says it will do.

Seriously....


----------



## Faith (Apr 29, 2008)

january noir said:


> *SAY IT AGAIN Dontspeakdefeat!  *
> *This stuff is AMAZING!!!!!*
> 
> Use the *entire* _Ovation Maximizing System_ Ladies....this includes the Color Therapy shampoo (enhances your natural color; use it even if you don't use shampoo), the Cell Therapy & the Creme Rinse!   You will not even care how much it costs.  You won't need anything else; no need to add any other ingredient.  DC Labs has created a _balanced _hair care system that does exactly what it says it will do.
> ...


No other ingredients?  As in...you won't need to add anything to the conditioner or to your hair after you finish washing?  I may have to suck it up and get this...dang it.


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies,  

I'm relatively new to this site but I've been lurking for about 2-3 years.  I would like to join this challenge.  I'm going to purchase the Ovation system as soon as I get my stimulus check.  After reading all the positive reviews and going to the website I've made up my mind that this is the product that I want to try.  I am cowashing 2-3x a week and deep conditioning 2x a wk.  I have purchased Boundless Tressess also.  I like this stuff because it is helping my scalp and growing my hair.  I got a touchup about 3 weeks ago and I have a thick fro already under my relaxed tresses.  I attribute this to the BT and MN (oh yeah I forgot to mention I'm doing this challenge too) .  I can tell you that since I've been doing all these things my hair and scalp would like to thank all of you wonderful ladies in this forum.  You are truly a Godsend!


----------



## january noir (Jul 6, 2008)

Faith said:


> No other ingredients? As in...you won't need to add anything to the conditioner or to your hair after you finish washing? I may have to suck it up and get this...dang it.


 
Hi Faith!  I don't add any ingredients although others are.    I don't massage the Cell Therapy in and leave it unless I am doing a treatment, but I rinse it out and follow with the Creme Rinse.  (you'll see the instruction sheet when you receive your order)

You still have to moisturize and seal after you finish.  Keep doing your moisturizng DCs on a regular basis and you *will* be amazed.


----------



## january noir (Jul 6, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm relatively new to this site but I've been lurking for about 2-3 years. I would like to join this challenge. I'm going to purchase the Ovation system as soon as I get my stimulus check. After reading all the positive reviews and going to the website I've made up my mind that this is the product that I want to try. I am cowashing 2-3x a week and deep conditioning 2x a wk. I have purchased Boundless Tressess also. I like this stuff because it is helping my scalp and growing my hair. I got a touchup about 3 weeks ago and I have a thick fro already under my relaxed tresses. I attribute this to the BT and MN (oh yeah I forgot to mention I'm doing this challenge too) . I can tell you that since I've been doing all these things my hair and scalp would like to thank all of you wonderful ladies in this forum. You are truly a Godsend!


 
Good for you!  You will love OVATION.    The video testimonials are what got me to join the Challenge.  The condition of my hair has improved greatly and I got some speeded up growth too.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 6, 2008)

Where did you guys buy your ovation? From Ovation's site? Or is there another site that's cheaper?


Like 99.9% of us, I'm a pj lol. Saving is a must


----------



## KPH (Jul 6, 2008)

twinkletoes17 said:


> Where did you guys buy your ovation? From Ovation's site? Or is there another site that's cheaper?
> 
> 
> Like 99.9% of us, I'm a pj lol. Saving is a must


 

From the Ovation site


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 7, 2008)

oh my, i might have to read this whole thread.

-clicks on pg 2-

ETA: yeah...its 1:26...i just read it. i think i am sold but i am going back and forth between getting the OCT or the MegaTek rebuilder. i'm broke but i dont know if i can explain the horse bottle either. LOL!

ok now off to read the challenge thread.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 7, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> oh my, i might have to read this whole thread.
> 
> -clicks on pg 2-
> 
> ...



See, this is when you, as a PJ, know that you have a half empty bottle of something you HATE. Pour that stuff out, rinse it out good, and do a bottle transfer.  

My MT is in a little tub (old Burnt Sugar one, actually), because it's easier for me to control how much I use, and DH ain't giving me the eye about rubbing horse stuff on my head erry night, cuz he has no CLUE what's in there.


----------



## krissyprissy (Jul 7, 2008)

Is this product similar to Surge?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 7, 2008)

krissyprissy said:


> Is this product similar to Surge?


 
I've never tried the Surge, so I can't answer.  I'm sure someone will though


----------



## MoMo (Jul 7, 2008)

Is anybody using OCT and MT together?  I've been thinking of purchasing the OCT creme rinse for co-washing and using the MT as a leave-in...I apologize if this was asked/answered previously (didn't read the entire thread).  TIA.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 7, 2008)

MoMo said:


> Is anybody using OCT and MT together?  I've been thinking of purchasing the OCT creme rinse for co-washing and using the MT as a leave-in...I apologize if this was asked/answered previously (didn't read the entire thread).  TIA.



Hrrm. I don't know, actually. I think most people who are using MT, are also using the Premier Rinse as the Creme Rinse 'stand-in'....


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

MoMo said:


> Is anybody using OCT and MT together? I've been thinking of purchasing the OCT creme rinse for co-washing and using the MT as a leave-in...I apologize if this was asked/answered previously (didn't read the entire thread). TIA.


 

If you are going to use the Mega-Tek Rebuilder, then buy the EQyss Premier Creme Rinse.   The Creme Rinse is the finishing product after washing AND after using the Cell Therapy or in your case the Mega-Tek Rebuilder.  

I strongly encourage you to please read the *entire* OVATION/Mega-Tek Challenge thread.  It is important to understand the effects of the product, how to use it and what to pay attention to.   It's also helpful to keep a little notebook and take notes.


----------



## MoMo (Jul 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Hrrm. I don't know, actually. I think most people who are using MT, are also using the Premier Rinse as the Creme Rinse 'stand-in'....


 


january noir said:


> If you are going to use the Mega-Tek Rebuilder, then buy the EQyss Premier Creme Rinse. The Creme Rinse is the finishing product after washing AND after using the Cell Therapy or in your case the Mega-Tek Rebuilder.
> 
> I strongly encourage you to please read the *entire* OVATION/Mega-Tek Challenge thread. It is important to understand the effects of the product, how to use it and what to pay attention to. It's also helpful to keep a little notebook and take notes.


 
Thanks ladies!


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

krissyprissy said:


> Is this product similar to Surge?


 
Hello! 

Cell Therapy has one ingredient that was in Surge as well, but it is not similar to Surge at all. Ovation products are a high-end hair care line that helps to improve the condition of your hair while in most cases excelerating hair growth. Using all 2 products ensure a balance of moisture and protein and the creme rinse helps to eliminate breakage which extend's the hairs growth cycle.

I went to the OVATION website and viewed all the video testimonials and the links to the FOX morning show, San Diego Living.

Here is the link to their site. It is a must review for all those interested in purchasing and using OVATION Cell Therapy and the other product in the OVATION line.


----------



## Hot40 (Aug 28, 2008)

I just joined the board
I want to join this thread 
What should I purchase, can I only purchase on the web? 
Should I get the set? 
How much will I need to pay?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 29, 2008)

Hot40 said:


> I just joined the board
> I want to join this thread
> What should I purchase, can I only purchase on the web?
> Should I get the set?
> How much will I need to pay?


 
Hot40 I think you might want to check out this link http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=5464767#post5464767 to join the challenge, okay?


----------



## grnidmonster (Aug 29, 2008)

The Ovations offices are near my job and where my sister lives. I think the next time I go to the office or big sis's house I am gonna run up in theat piece and see watsup. They might have some sale items or discounts on print error or sumthin like that...


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Sep 11, 2008)

I was considering this. I want to still use my MT so I want to know how I can cordinate the mix. Also, what is in it and can I use it like an oil or as a conditioner?


----------



## ellennicole (Sep 11, 2008)

I showed a friend the ovation site and I was telling her about the progress that all the women on the board had made. Why did she buy it BEFORE ME!!!  Now she calls me everyday to tell me how much she loves it and how she can see a HUGE difference in her hair.....  

I'm not mad that she got hers before me and that she's making all that progress...

I endedup getting Mega Tek for now....


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Oct 9, 2008)

Thats it, im buying this,lol


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 9, 2008)

I just re-ordered the 12oz of the Shampoo and the Creme Rinse. I prefer to use Mega-Tek rather than the Ovation Cell Therapy. It really does wonders for the hair. My hair has never been healthier.


----------



## tiffupretty (Oct 31, 2008)

i just ordered the system...i dont know which one i wanna try first this or mega-tek.


----------



## jazzzmoods (Dec 8, 2008)

I started MT this past Saturday and reading all the posts about OCT made me order that toooooooooooOO!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 8, 2008)

january noir said:


> I have been using Ovation Shampoo, CT & Creme Rinse .


 
Do you find that the Creme rinse alone helps you maintain a good moisture balance, or do you use something else?


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Dec 12, 2008)

Roland said:


> I went ahead and bought the mega tek rebuilder, I can't wait to get it. I would love to have WL hair NOWbut I can wait


 

I just did the very same thing.....OCT will just have to come later. I live in Alaska and the shipping was over $22 just for the 6oz combo set.....so megatek will have to do for now. Maybe my hubby will front me the money on his pay day....we will see. I CAN'T WAIT TO TRY  IT  YA'LL!!!!!! Any tips on how to get the most out of the MT with 4b, relaxed, short hair(i'm in a cold dry place)??? I wanna get my money's worth, not that it should be hard since I hear so much praise about it. I hope shipping is fast!! I aint even tried the OCT or MT yet and I've been an advotcate as if I invented the stuff myself!! LOL!! Just imagine when I actually use it... oooh weee!! They gonna have to back order!


----------



## The Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

I just got my Ovation Cell Therapy today and after the great review I read here, I can't wait till I get back from my appt to get that stuff in my head. Some people were stating they were getting results in as little as one week. Im so excited. (Can't yall tell I don't have a life)


----------



## val04 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Ladies. I am new to this, but after reading all the good reviews about oct, i will give it a try!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My hair are very fine, and I also shed a lot. I am worried that the shedding will increase with the OCT. Anyways, I'll give it a try and hope to get great results like yall............


----------



## winnettag (Jan 15, 2009)

val04 said:


> Hi Ladies. I am new to this, but after reading all the good reviews about oct, i will give it a try!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> My hair are very fine, and I also shed a lot. I am worried that the shedding will increase with the OCT. Anyways, I'll give it a try and hope to get great results like yall............


 

Great!  Just make sure you research the site to combat shedding, since you already have a problem with it.  Here's a link to start with, great tips and links:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=323295

HTH and HHG!


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jan 15, 2009)

I ordered my OCT today. I already you Mega Tek and it is for real. No shedding yet but I probably saw 1/4 of an inch after 3 applications (1 week).


----------



## Tigerlily25 (Jan 15, 2009)

Kimbosheart said:


> I ordered my OCT today. I already you Mega Tek and it is for real. No shedding yet but I probably saw 1/4 of an inch after 3 applications (1 week).


 
I just got my MegaTek too and love love love the way it smells ... how do you use it? I've used it two times and I put it on my scalp only (based on someone's directions).  I left it in overnight the first time, and washed out in the morning. The second time I rinsed out after 2 hours. No NG yet though, giving it more time. 

Please share how do YOU MegaTek to get NG in three uses???


----------



## val04 (Jan 15, 2009)

winnettag said:


> Great! Just make sure you research the site to combat shedding, since you already have a problem with it. Here's a link to start with, great tips and links:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=323295
> 
> HTH and HHG!


 

Thanks a lot! Really helps!


----------



## val04 (Jan 15, 2009)

january noir said:


> I just posted this on the Ovation/Mega-Tek Challenge thread.
> 
> I got a touch up last night after 10 1/2 weeks and my hairdresser was amazed. I have been using Ovation Shampoo, CT & Creme Rinse for 5 weeks and my hair has grown a LOT! I can't believe it. I couldn't go to bed last night because I was looking at my hair in the mirror. UNBELIEVEABLE!
> 
> ...


 
WoW. I hope I get good results like you! R u natural or relaxed? Im relaxed and I don't think washing every day would be a good idea! Anyways keep it up!


----------



## beautylove575 (Jan 16, 2009)

My OCT will be here tomorrow, according to the FedEx website.  I'm SO excited!


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jan 16, 2009)

Well... Here I am...I was a skeptic... August,I decided to give both OCT and Megatek and try.  I didn't see quick results within days like some people here. So i became even more skeptic. I decided to keep trying the product on my right temple( i had a major bold spot there due to wearing wigs)  Then went on the mixing both on them in a bottle. I didn't see anything after using it for like a month. I was discouraged. I even dropped everything and reached for my MTG bottle.  By nov 1 2008, I got my touch up...nothin major... December, saw nothing.  January 09: I was getting ready to go to work and I noticed something. My right temple is FILLING IN!!! It has dark thick hair, about 2 to 3 cm long!!!   So i'm suspecting it was the oct/megatek mix.


----------



## val04 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies!
Today is my first day with OTC, but Im a little worried. I use the entire system but instead of having smooth untangle hair, my hair was TANGLED and kinda hard to touch!!!!!!! I first started with the color therapy shampoo, then I applied a garlic treatment cuz I do tend to shed on/off. Then, the cell therapy in my scalp (using application bottle). I could already feel my hair being hard and kinda dry....So I rinse with the creme rinse, which did not untangle my hair. I had to go back in shower and shampoo my hair with creme of nature. It helped somehow! I am worried that OTC does not go with my hair type (fine and relax). Have any of u experienced the same thing? If yes what did u do! Maybe I should put it on dry hair instead of wet hair.....

Anyways, what do u guys think?


----------



## The Princess (Jan 20, 2009)

val04 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Today is my first day with OTC, but Im a little worried. I use the entire system but instead of having smooth untangle hair, my hair was TANGLED and kinda hard to touch!!!!!!! I first started with the color therapy shampoo, then I applied a garlic treatment cuz I do tend to shed on/off. Then, the cell therapy in my scalp (using application bottle). I could already feel my hair being hard and kinda dry....So I rinse with the creme rinse, which did not untangle my hair. I had to go back in shower and shampoo my hair with creme of nature. It helped somehow! I am worried that OTC does not go with my hair type (fine and relax). Have any of u experienced the same thing? If yes what did u do! Maybe I should put it on dry hair instead of wet hair.....
> 
> Anyways, what do u guys think?


 

WOW im sorry to hear that. Im no hair expert. Also im not sure what your optimal goal is, but the Ovation Cell Therapy is the magic for the hair growth, just by applying it to your scalp. Like stated im not sure what you shooting for. You can do without the other two items therefore you don't have to worry about your hair getting tangled and hard. Just a suggestion. HTH...Give OCT another try though.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 20, 2009)

val04 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Today is my first day with OTC, but Im a little worried. I use the entire system but instead of having smooth untangle hair, my hair was TANGLED and kinda hard to touch!!!!!!! I first started with the color therapy shampoo, then I applied a garlic treatment cuz I do tend to shed on/off. Then, the cell therapy in my scalp (using application bottle). I could already feel my hair being hard and kinda dry....So I rinse with the creme rinse, which did not untangle my hair. I had to go back in shower and shampoo my hair with creme of nature. It helped somehow! I am worried that OTC does not go with my hair type (fine and relax). Have any of u experienced the same thing? If yes what did u do! Maybe I should put it on dry hair instead of wet hair.....
> 
> Anyways, what do u guys think?



hmmm...I would follow up with a moisturizing DC - what "garlic treatment" are you using?


----------



## val04 (Jan 20, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> hmmm...I would follow up with a moisturizing DC - what "garlic treatment" are you using?


 
I use Rosales garlic treatment, it is a dominican product. I will definately continue using otc for a while though, cause I really want to grow my hair. Ill just have to find a good moisturizer! Ill try deep conditioning next time around! 

thanks!


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 20, 2009)

Tigerlily25 said:


> I just got my MegaTek too and love love love the way it smells ... how do you use it? I've used it two times and I put it on my scalp only (based on someone's directions). I left it in overnight the first time, and washed out in the morning. The second time I rinsed out after 2 hours. No NG yet though, giving it more time.
> 
> Please share how do YOU MegaTek to get NG in three uses???


 
I think how you are using it is fine. One tip I've read -not sure how true, but MT is its best on a clean scalp. So since you are a co-washer (sounds like) you should be good. I've been using for about a month now, every other day. I mixed mine with an oil concoction since its so thick and I don't wash out til co-wash day. But I def got thickness, and growth. My hair is growing out instead of down, so it may be hard to tell in the beginning.


----------



## val04 (Feb 4, 2009)

val04 said:


> I use Rosales garlic treatment, it is a dominican product. I will definately continue using otc for a while though, cause I really want to grow my hair. Ill just have to find a good moisturizer! Ill try deep conditioning next time around!
> 
> thanks!


 


Im really happy! Ive been using OTC without the rosales garlic treatment and what a difference! I think it was the garlic treatment that made my hair hard and tangled. Ive used the otc without the garlic treatment and my hair is so soft! I have to find something for the shedding though! I am using the organic's hair mayonnaise! We'll see if stops the shedding! I have two question for u girls! Ive heard a lot about kecare humecto as a good DC. I went to a store (Im in Montreal) and they told me that only hair salon are allowed to sell it. Do any of you buy it online? And, is aphogee the same as oct or mt. I heard that it is also a protein treatment!

Thanks.............


----------



## january noir (Feb 4, 2009)

val04 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Today is my first day with OTC, but Im a little worried. I use the entire system but instead of having smooth untangle hair, my hair was TANGLED and kinda hard to touch!!!!!!! I first started with the color therapy shampoo, then I applied a garlic treatment cuz I do tend to shed on/off. Then, the cell therapy in my scalp (using application bottle). I could already feel my hair being hard and kinda dry....So I rinse with the creme rinse, which did not untangle my hair. I had to go back in shower and shampoo my hair with creme of nature. It helped somehow! I am worried that OTC does not go with my hair type (fine and relax). Have any of u experienced the same thing? If yes what did u do! Maybe I should put it on dry hair instead of wet hair.....
> 
> Anyways, what do u guys think?



The Ovation system is perfectly balanced.  You shouldn't have to incorporate anything else.   Patience is what you need.     I have fine/thin relaxed hair.


----------



## SplashAtl (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok, so I may give this a try.  It is expensive..in my opinion, but sounds worth it.  Did you guys get the 6 oz bottles of all 3 or the 12 oz bottles?  Wonder how long the 6 ozs bottles will last?  How often do you use the system?  Would it be worth getting the 12 ozs bottles of all 3?  Sorry so many questions.

What exactly do I need to buy?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2009)

val04 said:


> Im really happy! Ive been using OTC without the rosales garlic treatment and what a difference! I think it was the garlic treatment that made my hair hard and tangled. Ive used the otc without the garlic treatment and my hair is so soft! I have to find something for the shedding though! I am using the organic's hair mayonnaise! We'll see if stops the shedding! I have two question for u girls! Ive heard a lot about kecare humecto as a good DC. I went to a store (Im in Montreal) and they told me that only hair salon are allowed to sell it.* Do any of you buy it online? *And, is aphogee the same as oct or mt. I heard that it is also a protein treatment!
> 
> Thanks.............


 
I get mine from www.irbysbeautysupply.com by the 5lb tub.


----------



## val04 (Feb 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I get mine from www.irbysbeautysupply.com by the 5lb tub.


 
Thanks! I finally found keracare, but i didn't buy the tub they only had the bottles! Is there a difference? Is it me or there are less post about oct/megatek! Or maybe there's another thread...Anyways hope its all working well for yall! For me, so far so good! Still shedding though but im learning to take care of my own hair! Slowing down on the hair salon for now. Im using oct twice a week and thinking of using it more often! 

take care!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 12, 2009)

I am horrible with topicals but not with co-washing. When I come out of this weave at the beginning of the year, I am going to use this stuff everyday for a month or more so I can get these same results. Wow!


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 12, 2009)

I ordered mine on Sunday so hopefully it will arrive this week.  i'd like to start using it on Sunday.  I got th ewhole system


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 12, 2009)

i slacked off. I have a full bottle and a half bottle left. I just havent felt like spending time putting stuff on my scalp.. thanks for bumping this thread. I'm going to start again later when i get home from work


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 12, 2009)

*reaches for the dusty bottle of Mega-Tek*


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 12, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> *reaches for the dusty bottle of Mega-Tek*


 

 You and me both


----------



## january noir (Nov 12, 2009)

bestblackgirl said:


> i slacked off. I have a full bottle and a half bottle left. I* just havent felt like spending time putting stuff on my scalp.*. thanks for bumping this thread. I'm going to start again later when i get home from work



Why don't you just use it like a regular protein conditioner.  That's why most people stop using it - it's too much to do all that.  

I use my Cell Therapy as a treatment and it works fine.  You don't have to rub it into your scalp.  Just follow the instructions that's printed on the bottle or the flyer they send with it.  It works even better to me.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 12, 2009)

january noir said:


> Why don't you just use it like a regular protein conditioner. That's why most people stop using it - it's too much to do all that.
> 
> I use my Cell Therapy as a treatment and it works fine. You don't have to rub it into your scalp. Just follow the instructions that's printed on the bottle or the flyer they send with it. It works even better to me.


 

Yeah that's a good idea. I think i will try that from now on.. Thanks January noir


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Nov 12, 2009)

january noir said:


> Why don't you just use it like a regular protein conditioner. That's why most people stop using it - it's too much to do all that.
> 
> I use my Cell Therapy as a treatment and it works fine. You don't have to rub it into your scalp. Just follow the instructions that's printed on the bottle or the flyer they send with it. It works even better to me.


 
Co-Signing this. Maybe once or twice I did an overnight treatment with the cell therapy, but even that is a suggested use on the bottle. I had great results when I used the whole system just as it's directed to be used.


----------



## soulie (Nov 12, 2009)

january noir said:


> Why don't you just use it like a regular protein conditioner. That's why most people stop using it - it's too much to do all that.
> 
> I use my Cell Therapy as a treatment and it works fine. You don't have to rub it into your scalp. Just follow the instructions that's printed on the bottle or the flyer they send with it. It works even better to me.


 
How recently have you ordered?  I got an order about 3 weeks ago and it had a different flyer than previously.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 13, 2009)

I use my MT/OCT mix as a regualar DC since I wasn't seeing the extreme growth when I used it for 2 months one two different ocassions


----------



## january noir (Nov 13, 2009)

soulie said:


> How recently have you ordered?  I got an order about 3 weeks ago and it had a different flyer than previously.



I ordered a Cell Therapy and Creme Rinse in the beginning of September.
I threw the flyer away because I've been using for more than a year.

I typically wash my hair with the Ovation poo, blot with a paper towel to damp and then apply the Cell Therapy all over, from root to tip  and massage into my scalp.  I cover it with a plastic cap and let it stay on for 2-3 hours or sometime overnight.   I then rinse the Cell Therapy out of my hair and apply the Creme Rinse and distribute from root to tip.  I let sit for a minute and then rinse out the Creme and detangle with my fingers.  That's it.  That's all I do.  

I usually use Wen CC w/Wen Oil as a leave-in.


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 13, 2009)

january noir said:


> Why don't you just use it like a regular protein conditioner. That's why most people stop using it - it's too much to do all that.
> 
> I use my Cell Therapy as a treatment and it works fine. You don't have to rub it into your scalp. Just follow the instructions that's printed on the bottle or the flyer they send with it. It works even better to me.


 
I did this once or twice with the Mega-tek, works great 

(but i did feel stupid doing it tho---i paid $30 for a growth aid, and felt that i should use it as such. )


----------



## DivaD04 (Nov 13, 2009)

don't pay me any attention....i'm subbing to most if not all oct threads...


----------



## shamarie (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone have pics? TIA


----------



## sistagirlfriend (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm thinking about trying it for my hair. What exactly are you using? Just the cell therapy?  Do u have any tips for me to get started?


----------



## january noir (Jun 26, 2010)

sistagirlfriend said:


> I'm thinking about trying it for my hair. What exactly are you using? Just the cell therapy?  Do u have any tips for me to get started?



I recommend getting the whole Ovation Maximizing System for optimum results.   Use the products according to the instructions.   I have been using it for about 2 years and it can transform your hair.

Many members use it by applying it on the scalp like hair grease and leaving it in.  I don't.  I just use it as a conditioning treatment that I wash out after every use.  Use the shampoo (only a little) and the Creme Rinse after the Cell Therapy.  

I use it at least once or 2x per month.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for bumping the thread.  i had it and stopped using it b/c it was becoming a hassle.

But tonight after a shampoo, I applied the therapy to my hair and let it sit.  Then rinsed it out and dc'd.  I'll start doing this 3 times a week and see what happens.  i dont really use the shampoo and creme rinsse


----------



## My Friend (Jun 26, 2010)

Subscribing


----------



## Wildkat08 (Jul 10, 2010)

U ladies have reminded me of how much I love this stuff!!! Gotta get some more!! Putting it on the scalp was not a good look for me, but I got great strong thick hair from using as directed. 

Dontspeak: Are u using it to co-wash? If so, are u following w/ a moisturizing condish? I think this could be a great idea, I just have to follow w/ moisture when using (I dont care for the shampoo and creme rinse)

I think someone said they got it by the 5lb bucket!!!!! I want this deal!!! Are u a professional? I didnt see ovation listed on the linked site. What gives, lol?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 9, 2011)

Sooooo, why did I stop using this? Getting ready to go purchase some more. This will be perfect to use while i'm in my curly weave!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 9, 2011)

I remember now. It was the itch! LOL


----------



## Solitude (May 9, 2011)

I tried this once, but I stopped using it because it was so expensive.


----------

